# Prep Has Many Gremlins



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Start pics - Below (93kg)

Week one - Click Here (93kg)

Week two - Click Here (91.7kg)

Week three - Click Here (90.4kg)

A few Videos - Click Here and Click Here

11 Weeks Out - Click Here (88.6kg)

10 Weeks Out - Click Here (90kg)

9 Weeks Out - Click Here (88.7kg)

8 Weeks Out - Click Here (87.9kg)

7 Weeks Out - Click Here (87.1kg)

6 Weeks Out - Click Here (87.4kg)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

"Ever tried. Ever failed. No matter. Try Again. Fail again. Fail better. Eventually succeed"

Yep, here we go again folks.

This wont be easy, in fact the hardest attempt yet as not using super supplements and have had only 2 weeks of the last 6 months using any short ester stuff (we dont count EQ as its weak right :whistling: :lol: ), however am using ghrp, cjc, and 5iu insulin post workout.

No matter though, if anything, i could use this as to my advantage, there is no room for diet slipping, i cant rely on the drugs to burn off that chocolate of ice cream im eating on top of food. Anything additional in, will mean zero progress. So zero tollerance unless planned meals/mental treats that need to be few and far between.

Here is where im at from the start, just taken. 93kg a.m. weight. Hoping to do the classics at Portsmouth on he 28th of April and need to be 84kg so can easily shift that...not sure how ill look when i get there though but part of the game:



So thats it, id like to invite you all for help, support and p.isstaking 

P.s soz about pic quality, only have phones available


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Whoop whoop see u there mcgru!! Embarking on my own mock prep tomorrow 

We can whinge and b1tch at each other even more than usual...


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

good luck with it mate...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

also starting my prep tomorrow mate kooking my meals for tomorrow now


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> also starting my prep tomorrow mate kooking my meals for tomorrow now


i do that with final meal. up for cardio at 6.30am


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Whoop whoop see u there mcgru!! Embarking on my own mock prep tomorrow
> 
> We can whinge and b1tch at each other even more than usual...


woah woah. you bitch about all the other members and i just have to nod along and agree for fear of you bitching about me!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i do that with final meal. up for cardio at 6.30am


Im up for cardio 5 in the morning tomorrow


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

This must be the 8th journal now? Haha good luck with this mate, seriously, you need to get on stage! Will be following.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> This must be the 8th journal now? Haha good luck with this mate, seriously, you need to get on stage! Will be following.


yes...you are correct haha. i will try my very best mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Im up for cardio 5 in the morning tomorrow


alright alright!!! its not a competition...oh yea..it is


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> alright alright!!! its not a competition...oh yea..it is


Damn straight it is


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Good effort.......again  gonna follow this. U preping yourself or...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Good effort.......again  gonna follow this. U preping yourself or...


yeah mate. i might try get some help later on when it gets a bit more scientific and that with water depletion/loading etc.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yeah mate. i might try get some help later on when it gets a bit more scientific and that with water depletion/loading etc.


The prep guy helping me explained it like this i think : First day of water depletion i drink 10 liters of water, second day i drink 20 , third i drink 25-30 liters. I will be puking and ****ing every half hour or so , then the day before & the day of the comp i carbload and supercompensate with huge amounts of carbs. Im talking donuts , snickers , banana`s etc...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> The prep guy helping me explained it like this i think : First day of water depletion i drink 10 liters of water, second day i drink 20 , third i drink 25-30 liters. I will be puking and ****ing every half hour or so , then the day before & the day of the comp i carbload and supercompensate with huge amounts of carbs. Im talking donuts , snickers , banana`s etc...


Fcuk that mate. There's more than one way to skin a cat and that sounds one of the worst lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk that mate. There's more than one way to skin a cat and that sounds one of the worst lol


Did i mention the diuretics ? lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

> The prep guy helping me explained it like this i think : First day of water depletion i drink 10 liters of water, second day i drink 20 , third i drink 25-30 liters. I will be puking and ****ing every half hour or so , then the day before & the day of the comp i carbload and supercompensate with huge amounts of carbs. Im talking donuts , snickers , banana`s etc...


forgive me if i dont take this advice mate


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Good luck with this dik head wish u all the best!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Good luck with this dik head wish u all the best!


i know thats an affectionate dick head so ill let it slide.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> forgive me if i dont take this advice mate


Why don you like water ?


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i know thats an affectionate dick head so ill let it slide.


Of course


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Why don you like water ?


yeah...i just dont like dying!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yeah...i just dont like dying!


You wont die you will just feel like you are


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> You wont die you will just feel like you are


30 litres of water will prob kill you from your brain swelling..


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> 30 litres of water will prob kill you from your brain swelling..


Thats what the diuretics are for


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Thats what the diuretics are for


lol. ok you crack on you prat :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol. ok you crack on you prat :lol:


I will  :laugh:


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

Hyponatremia


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hartman said:


> Hyponatremia


That is why you cut out any sodium intake you can possibly cut out during the prep.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i do that with final meal. up for cardio at 6.30am


yep me too bro, on the stationary bike.....

all the best on the long road...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

greekgod said:


> yep me too bro, on the stationary bike.....
> 
> all the best on the long road...


i like a high incline, long steady paced walk


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i like a high incline, long steady paced walk


I live in Norway every fuking road here is a high incline :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> I live in Norway every fuking road here is a high incline :lol:


and awesome views i bet too. id not be in a gym for cardio if i lived in norway.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> and awesome views i bet too. id not be in a gym for cardio if i lived in norway.


Yeah great views iv never done cardio in the gym nearly i always do it outside alot better i feel


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Todays training and food then

Chest, back and arms (hand still broken remember, but sight is almost fully restored).

Chest

Incline smith

65kg/15

95kg/12

115kg/10

125kg/7

Machine fly (would usually be db's but cant grip well)

150/12

170/10

190/7.5

Back

Lat pulldown

130/12

150/10

170/8

Hammer grip chest plate pull machine

170/10

190/8

Straight arm pushdown

70/10

80/9

Arms

DB hammer

25kg/10

30kg/8

Tri pushdown

120/12

140/9

Cable preacher

40/12

55/8

slight incline ez bar sculls

30kg/10

40kg/8

Food/plan

200mg caffeine

cardio

m1. 200mcg ghrp2/100mcg cjc. 5 boiled eggs, 2 slices of toast

m2. 44g whey, 40g oats.

200mg caffeine

Train

m3. 44g whey, 30g oats, 20g sugar, 5iu insulin

m4. 200mcg ghrp2/100mcg cjc. roast dinner with chicken.

m5. jacket potato, chicken breast, 200g cottage cheese.

Thats it today. Had a lay in as back to work tomorrow and wont be having one for a long time. Up at 6.30am for cardio. Get in that routine again. When it becomes automatic, its actually great getting cardio in before work and breakfast. Sets the day up very well.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

@Raptor f.uck is my good luck message you pr**k...


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> @Raptor f.uck is my good luck message you pr**k...


Lol i don't wait around for your new weekly journals to pop up... anyway good luck, i've got £10 on William Hill that you pull out again


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Lol i don't wait around for your new weekly journals to pop up... anyway good luck, i've got £10 on William Hill that you pull out again


Really? I've got a £5er on at Paddy Power!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Raptor said:


> Lol i don't wait around for your new weekly journals to pop up... anyway good luck, i've got £10 on William Hill that you pull out again


only £10!! ahhh mate. im touched by your faith in me!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

best breakfast by far. yolk has to be runny.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> View attachment 106762
> 
> 
> best breakfast by far. yolk has to be runny.


****, wish I didn't chuck my bread in the bin now :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Justin Cider said:


> ****, wish I didn't chuck my bread in the bin now :laugh:


lol, little bit of bread isnt going to be bad at this stage for someone like me. Later stages, the bread goes and its an omelette or scramby.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, little bit of bread isnt going to be bad at this stage for someone like me. Later stages, the bread goes and its an omelette or scramby.


Just realised I needed to get bread on the way home from the gym now!!! aaaaaaaaaaaggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh fml


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> View attachment 106762
> 
> 
> best breakfast by far. yolk has to be runny.


that looks class! i prefer mine mashed in a cup with butter though 

u planning on upping the gear mate or just sticking to EQ, slin etc..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> that looks class! i prefer mine mashed in a cup with butter though
> 
> u planning on upping the gear mate or just sticking to EQ, slin etc..


im not using any gear mate. and havent been for 6 months apart from a quick 2 week stint which had to end before it got going unfortunatly (hense the higher bodyfat than usual).

Will make this much much harder tbh, but i do like a challenge.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> im not using any gear mate. and havent been for 6 months apart from a quick 2 week stint which had to end before it got going unfortunatly (hense the higher bodyfat than usual).
> 
> Will make this much much harder tbh, but i do like a challenge.


ahhh good effort (natty scum  ) u gonna compete in natty then yeh? ....im not very clued up on bb'ing cometitions so what i mean is will u be competing against other nattys


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> ahhh good effort (natty scum  ) u gonna compete in natty then yeh? ....im not very clued up on bb'ing cometitions so what i mean is will u be competing against other nattys


no mate, im not natty as still use ghrp2, insulin and will use eca. So to me, thats not natty is it.

Plus, ive used gear. Id feel like a cheat if i did a natural comp just because i didnt take gear for half a year. Thats BS in my opinion.

To me, natty means whey, creatine, things you can get in food tbh but in the form of supps. Not "how much can i bend the rules to still be able to enter. People that do that are laughable in my eyes for their morals.

I will probably be the only one in the lineup without gear in me unless my situation changes, and i will notify if that happens (not health related) so hopefully can still stand my ground.

Its more about doing it than where i place tbh.


----------



## andwin37 (Dec 31, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> So thats it, id like to invite you all for help, support and p.isstaking
> 
> P.s soz about pic quality, only have phones available


very respectable. few weakpoints. is this your first show, weight class under -90kg, right?? and searched jo walkers show, is this show affiliated or not by membership, UKBBF?? first timer, novice, other??

if i had to **** take, the videos online recommend the front lat spread with clenched fists, as in your photo, but rotated 90 degree upwards. from what i understand, this pulls out the lats more?? i suspect these are relaxed poses but you nail all other mandatory poses and have placement of right/ hams/ leg perfect. so you must know already by the placement of your hands?? hope you take that as support.

now have you decided on carb/water/sodium loading routine-in place?? good luck mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

andwin37 said:


> very respectable. few weakpoints. is this your first show, weight class under -90kg, right?? and searched jo walkers show, is this show affiliated or not by membership, UKBBF?? first timer, novice, other??
> 
> if i had to **** take, the videos online recommend the front lat spread with clenched fists, as in your photo, but rotated 90 degree upwards. from what i understand, this pulls out the lats more?? i suspect these are relaxed poses but you nail all other mandatory poses and have placement of right/ hams/ leg perfect. so you must know already by the placement of your hands?? hope you take that as support.
> 
> now have you decided on carb/water/sodium loading routine-in place?? good luck mate.


Will be first show yes. looking to do classics so need 83kg

this isnt my first time prepping, ive tried many times and failed. Best i got to recently was this 6 months ago:



Then stopped gear.

Best i got a few years ago and quit a week out from the show from fear of the stage was this:



Soz for the pic whoring lol. And ill try the clenched fist as you say to pull lats around more :thumb:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Will be first show yes. looking to do classics so need 83kg
> 
> this isnt my first time prepping, ive tried many times and failed. Best i got to recently was this 6 months ago:
> 
> ...


Great condition in that second pic mcgru! Sad that u had to pull out a week before the show. Really want u to do it this time. I'm on Team sh1tface!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Great condition in that second pic mcgru! Sad that u had to pull out a week before the show. Really want u to do it this time. I'm on Team sh1tface!!!


Team Sh!tface :lol: :lol:

i like 

I can get in condition Mrs IB no probs, thats never what stops me. I use food as an excuse to end prep every time. Its why i started cheating loads on the first prep when i wasnt even hungry. Weird sh.it going on in my head :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Legs and Shoulders tonight.

Legs

Leg extension

50/15

80/12

110/10

140/9.5

Leg Press

300/12

340/10

380/9

Stiff Leg Deads

70kg/12

90kg/10

110kg/7 rp 1

Shoulders

smith machine press

85kg/13

95kg/10

105kg/8

cable lat raise

25/12

30/10

35/8

cable front raise

15/12

20/10

25/8

Doesnt look like much, but i was f.ucked after that. Blood sugar level plummeted as i left the gym too so felt like crap for half hour. All sorted now though thanks to the shake.

Food/Plan

wake

200mg caffeine

26mins cardio (exactly 200cals lol)

m1. 5 whole eggs and 2 slices of toast

walk to work (40mins)

m2. 80g rice, 1 chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

m3. 80g rice, 1 chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

m4. 80g rice, 1 chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

400mg caffeine

walk to gym (20mins)

TRAIN

m5. 44g whey, 30g oats, 20g sugar. 5iu insulin. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

m6. roast chicken, roast potatoes, swede, carrots, peas, 2 stuffing balls, gravy...mmmmmmmmm

This is first day back on proper routine with work and proper getting up times (6.45am) for cardio. Felt awesome to have a proper target and can only help me continue to progress in a massive way. For me, if i can maintiain size and drop fat to v low levels...thats progression.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

photo to show how i have my chicken and rice meals. 80g rice. 1 breast of chicken. 200g cottage cheese (pot is 600g). also the wife came to the gym with me this morninn at 6.30am. shocking as she will do anything for the most sleep possible!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> photo to show how i have my chicken and rice meals. 80g rice. 1 breast of chicken. 200g cottage cheese (pot is 600g). also the wife came to the gym with me this morninn at 6.30am. shocking as she will do anything for the most sleep possible!


looks tasty!

just chundered up my stomach before I train legs, guess I took too much caffeiene :laugh:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

cleanish meal there,not bad.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Justin Cider said:


> looks tasty!
> 
> just chundered up my stomach before I train legs, guess I took too much caffeiene :laugh:


 :lol: ive done worse than that before. Took 400mg in pill form and a casein shake before going to the gym. Pulled up in the car park, walked towards the door felt proper drunk, went hot, instant sweat....the projectile vomited on the floor :lol:

i didnt really care, was just pis.sed off i wasted a shake!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> cleanish meal there,not bad.


Got to be v clean now mate....no steroids. Wont get away with it dirty anymore. Well you can, but not to the bodyfat levels i need.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> :lol: ive done worse than that before. Took 400mg in pill form and a casein shake before going to the gym. Pulled up in the car park, walked towards the door felt proper drunk, went hot, instant sweat....the projectile vomited on the floor :lol:
> 
> i didnt really care, was just pis.sed off i wasted a shake!!!


I took 300mg in pill, 20mg dbol, 2 slices wholemeal with butter and 650ml semi skimmed with 1 scoop maxiraw choc orange, ****ed i've wasted it and also don't wanna chunder in the gym mid squat, LOL

knew something was gonna come up as I was in the kitchen, made it to the toilet, then puked in it, out the toilet, in the sink spraying everywhere LOL

Let's hope I don't do it at the gym as off there in a moment, training one of my copper girls, she's never gonna be the same after this workout :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Justin Cider said:


> I took 300mg in pill, 20mg dbol, 2 slices wholemeal with butter and 650ml semi skimmed with 1 scoop maxiraw choc orange, ****ed i've wasted it and also don't wanna chunder in the gym mid squat, LOL
> 
> knew something was gonna come up as I was in the kitchen, made it to the toilet, then puked in it, out the toilet, in the sink spraying everywhere LOL
> 
> Let's hope I don't do it at the gym as off there in a moment, training one of my copper girls, she's never gonna be the same after this workout :laugh:


copper girls???


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

crackin sesh there mate, food looks p!sh tho lol


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Got to be v clean now mate....no steroids. Wont get away with it dirty anymore. Well you can, but not to the bodyfat levels i need.


ide swap the currie sauce for coconut milk or greek yog tbh.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> ide swap the currie sauce for coconut milk or greek yog tbh.


its 40 cals mate lol. table spoon of that sauce. :lol: not going to do any damage at this stage.

Later on when hunger is right up there, it will just be chicken and rice as i love it on its own when proper hungry.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> its 40 cals mate lol. table spoon of that sauce. :lol: not going to do any damage at this stage.
> 
> Later on when hunger is right up there, it will just be chicken and rice as i love it on its own when proper hungry.


good luck on the cut marc,you done it before im sure youl get there again....

bet that stuff is full of salt


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> good luck on the cut marc,you done it before im sure youl get there again....
> 
> bet that stuff is full of salt


not too bad mate, 0.3g per 40g of sauce.

im sweating a lot each day though from morning cardio, walking to work, then the gym, then training, then at night as i always seem to get very hot when metabolism is firing up.

Looking great in your avi bte mate.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> not too bad mate, 0.3g per 40g of sauce.
> 
> im sweating a lot each day though from morning cardio, walking to work, then the gym, then training, then at night as i always seem to get very hot when metabolism is firing up.
> 
> Looking great in your avi bte mate.


 you look great too mate , youl be ok this time i think..dont go too mad with cardio though,it eats up too

much muscle in the end,have faith in the diet.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> you look great too mate , youl be ok this time i think..dont go too mad with cardio though,it eats up too
> 
> much muscle in the end,have faith in the diet.


i need it though mate, cos of no gear. Id rather keep food high and use the fasted cardio for fat burn.

if doing my favourite cycle, i would do bearly any cardio :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i need it though mate, cos of no gear. Id rather keep food high and use the fasted cardio for fat burn.
> 
> *if doing my favourite cycle*, i would do bearly any cardio :lol:


same one u posted in mine? u training tonight..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Tonight was odds and sods, and cardio

Calve raises

400/18

400/15

400/12

400/10

400/9

Rear delt machine

100/12

110/10

120/8

Cable crunches

stack/12

stack/10

stack/9

Twisting leg raises

12

11

10

and then 20mins low intensity cardio

Food/Plan

wake

200mg caffeine

26mins cardio (exactly 200cals lol)

m1. 5 whole eggs and 2 slices of toast

walk to work (40mins)

m2. 80g rice, 1 chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

m3. 80g rice, 1 chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

m4. 80g rice, 1 chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

200mg caffeine

Walk to gym (20mins)

TRAIN

m5. 44g whey, 30g oats, 20g sugar. 5iu insulin. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

m6. chicken in red wine sauce, roast potatoes, peas.

A good day. Can do chest and back again tomorrow now so thats hitting everything twice a week then in big fat burning training session with multiple body parts each time.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> same one u posted in mine? u training tonight..


yeah mate, same one as i posted in your journal. For training see above.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

chicken in red wine sauce, onions and mushrooms. mini roast potatoes. peas


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

alrite [email protected], hows ya today?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Another fcuking journal. Jesus mate, you must have hit number 10 now?

Good luck with it.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Another fcuking journal. Jesus mate, you must have hit number 10 now?
> 
> Good luck with it.


Might as well start a fresh mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> alrite [email protected], hows ya today?


im like...so toadaly awesome. Just about to steam to the gym and do chest, back AND arms!! Big workout!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Big big session tonight, im fuc.ked and cant wait for bed. Long day at work too as had to work right in the depths of cornwall lugging heavy ground testing equipment about. Eating out of tupperware like a real bodybuilder today

Arms, chest and back session. Back is strongest body part so thats last, arms weakest so thats first.

*Arms*

db hammer curls

18kg/12

25kg/10

30kg/8

Laying sculls

30kg/12

35kg/10

40kg/9

Cable pushdown

100/12

120/10

140/8

Cable preachers

45/12

60/8

*Chest*

Incline Smith

95kg/12

105kg/10

110kg/7

Machine Fly

130/12

170/10

190/8

*Back*

Lat Pulldown

130/12

150/10

170/9

Machine chest plate row

170/12

190/10

Straight arm pulldown

80/11

90/8.5

Good few exercises up on last session there, which is good considering it was on sunday. Still a fair bit of pain in broken hand and forgot the ibuprofen.

*Food/Plan*

wake

200mg caffeine

26mins cardio (exactly 200cals lol)

m1. 5 whole eggs and 2 slices of toast, 22g whey in water

walk to work (40mins)

m2. 250g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

m3. 250g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

m4. 250g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

200mg caffeine

Walk to gym (20mins)

TRAIN

m5. 44g whey, 30g oats, 20g sugar. 5iu insulin. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

m6. 300g potato, 250g chicken breast, asparagus, carrots

Pre bed: 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

Introduced another shot of ghrp before going to bed. Considering i was all over the place today, im pretty happy i still managed to nail it all.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Week one finished (started diet last thursday but journal on sunday).

Everything has gone well. Back into the swing of it all. Late nights, early starts and lots of work in between. It is fun though. Gives you so much purpose when you have a big goal in mind and makes the early morning cold starts easy.

No need to change anything for next week. Everything the same, as it all needs to be steady. Dropped a s.hit ton of water the last few days. Getting up a pis.ssing 4 times a night which is annoying but i nod off instantly again so not too bad. Comparison pics again on sunday which should hopefully look a bit sharper thanks to the water drop.


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

Good luck with this mate! Lookin huge!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

H U N T E R said:


> Good luck with this mate! Lookin huge!


i wouldnt say huge, but should hopefully be able to hold my own in the classics class


----------



## H U N T E R (Nov 12, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i wouldnt say huge, but should hopefully be able to hold my own in the classics class


Certainly big anyway haha! Yeah ill keep an eye on this and see how you progress all the best mate!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Looks like i missed this one, i should see you at the show mate!

Cant believe you pulled out of that show looking so good, physique looked really balanced you should do really well.

Have i read this right that you're only using peps, slin and a bit of EQ? I think thats a disgusting attitude


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Looks like i missed this one, i should see you at the show mate!
> 
> Cant believe you pulled out of that show looking so good, physique looked really balanced you should do really well.
> 
> Have i read this right that you're only using peps, slin and a bit of EQ? I think thats a disgusting attitude


no even EQ mate, just slin and peps. Cant use anything that will directly effect sperm. If the mrs gets preggers or agrees to let use some for just this show (im trying but its up to her) then i will say.

I pulled out of the show from nerves mate. Petrified of the stage thats all.


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> no even EQ mate, just slin and peps. Cant use anything that will directly effect sperm. If the mrs gets preggers or agrees to let use some for just this show (im trying but its up to her) then i will say.
> 
> I pulled out of the show from nerves mate. Petrified of the stage thats all.


So you're basically natural again!! Im far from amused! I swear i said to your Mrs that i would happily donate so that you could look like you train a little?! Maybe she didnt see the txt 

Mate when you look that good you shouldnt be nervous, the moment you get on there its fine, pick a point in the distance and just pose away, practice makes perfect and as long as you have practiced loads and got the hrs in then you will be fine.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> So you're basically natural again!! Im far from amused! I swear i said to your Mrs that i would happily donate so that you could look like you train a little?! Maybe she didnt see the txt
> 
> Mate when you look that good you shouldnt be nervous, the moment you get on there its fine, pick a point in the distance and just pose away, practice makes perfect and as long as you have practiced loads and got the hrs in then you will be fine.


I think i was worrying about the judges too much instead of just showing off the work id done. I got so nervous i just started eating loads of sh.it so i could say "im not ready" etc, but i didnt put on any fat :lol: so 1 week out, said it wasnt fair on the mrs...blah blah blah, truth is, it wasnt fair NOT to do it as id invested so much time and money in it already.

Ive grown a fair bit since that so hopefully i can present the same physique as then but just as a no aas (not natural and never will be in my eyes). Time will tell, as long as i dont look like a f.ucking spider up there, i will get up regardless of the fact im not juiced to the grills.......like i should be  :lol:


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I think i was worrying about the judges too much instead of just showing off the work id done. I got so nervous i just started eating loads of sh.it so i could say "im not ready" etc, but i didnt put on any fat :lol: so 1 week out, said it wasnt fair on the mrs...blah blah blah, truth is, it wasnt fair NOT to do it as id invested so much time and money in it already.
> 
> Ive grown a fair bit since that so hopefully i can present the same physique as then but just as a no aas (not natural and never will be in my eyes). Time will tell, as long as i dont look like a f.ucking spider up there, i will get up regardless of the fact im not juiced to the grills.......like i should be  :lol:


Fair play mate at least you are honest. If you get that feeling again mate give me a bell if you like coz ive only done the one show and i can tell you all about what goes down and how it really isnt that bad 

You wont look like a spider, you have good size on you, its just going to be harder to hold on to the muscle when you're natural, not sure how much peps help in that respect.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Fair play mate at least you are honest. If you get that feeling again mate give me a bell if you like coz ive only done the one show and i can tell you all about what goes down and how it really isnt that bad
> 
> You wont look like a spider, you have good size on you, its just going to be harder to hold on to the muscle when you're natural, not sure how much peps help in that respect.


Im not sure either but im hoping they make a big difference :lol: If i could hold on to most of my mass, i think i will blend in pretty well with the others. Just hope it dont all fade away.

Keeping calories high and doing it slowly to try and reduce the amount of muscle lost, thats why ive started so early.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Fair play mate *at least you are honest*. If you get that feeling again mate give me a bell if you like coz ive only done the one show and i can tell you all about what goes down and how it really isnt that bad
> 
> You wont look like a spider, you have good size on you, its just going to be harder to hold on to the muscle when you're natural, not sure how much peps help in that respect.


he's full o p!sh.......he is actually juiced to fuk & trying soften the blow if he gets pumped


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> he's full o p!sh.......he is actually juiced to fuk & trying soften the blow if he gets pumped


lol, if only!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Im not sure either but im hoping they make a big difference :lol: If i could hold on to most of my mass, i think i will blend in pretty well with the others. Just hope it dont all fade away.
> 
> Keeping calories high and doing it slowly to try and reduce the amount of muscle lost, thats why ive started so early.


Blend in??? Dont be such a pussy! Stand out mate!



JANIKvonD said:


> he's full o p!sh.......he is actually juiced to fuk & trying soften the blow if he gets pumped


Hmmmm this is probably correct, he is probably one of the ones running 3g of BSI


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Blend in??? Dont be such a pussy! Stand out mate!
> 
> Hmmmm this is probably correct, he is probably one of the ones running 3g of *BSI*


Bull.Sh!t.Intramuscular

Im hardly going to stand out being the only one not using gear am i :lol: got to be realistic i think. Just doing it cos i really want to tbh.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Blend in??? Dont be such a pussy! Stand out mate!
> 
> Hmmmm this is probably correct, he is probably one of the ones running *3g of BSI*


which is only 3ml with 1 of there blends! mmmmm equitrentest


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ahh u cvnts are putting me off it now


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> which is only 3ml with 1 of there blends! mmmmm equitrentest


What its 1g per ml :lol: :lol:

what a load of s.hit. Surely people arnt expecting that to be genuine???


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> ahh u cvnts are putting me off it now


pc one rip

pc test enth

pc equibol

pc tren ace

All you need. To be fair to other labs though, ive never used anything other than pc so my opinion is very biased.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> What its 1g per ml :lol: :lol:
> 
> what a load of s.hit. Surely people arnt expecting that to be genuine???


500mg EQ 250testE 250trenE ......i was hoping it was as im just about to arder 4vials pmsl


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

was planning 2ml a week with an extra 250mg tren e

(1g EQ, 750mg trenE, 500mg testE)


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Bull.Sh!t.Intramuscular
> 
> Im hardly going to stand out being the only one not using gear am i :lol: got to be realistic i think. Just doing it cos i really want to tbh.


They may have the edge on you drug wise to make it easier but hard fcking work goes a long way mate, if you can get to the level of conditioning you did in that last pic then you definitely wont blend in, aim high, fck just doing it for the sake of it.



JANIKvonD said:


> which is only 3ml with 1 of there blends! mmmmm equitrentest


Hahaha! Ouch!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> was planning 2ml a week with an extra 250mg tren e
> 
> (1g EQ, 750mg trenE, 500mg testE)


Sounds great....

tbh, even if they arnt as high as they say, even half that amount would work well imo.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> They may have the edge on you drug wise to make it easier but hard fcking work goes a long way mate, if you can get to the level of conditioning you did in that last pic then you definitely wont blend in, aim high, fck just doing it for the sake of it.


Oh ill be working hard mate, but this is bodybuilding and drugs are king 

As said, if i dont over diet and loose to much mass....then i think my confidence will shoot up


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Think after all is done and i can bulk again... All i would really need is WildCat Equitest & WildCat`s Long ester TTM blend oh and their decaTest blend so around 6 vials & my after comp blast should be sorted


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Think after all is done and i can bulk again... All i would really need is WildCat Equitest & WildCat`s Long ester TTM blend oh and their decaTest blend so around 6 vials & my after comp blast should be sorted


you def going for the rebound thing then mate?

I personally dont buy into it that much. After hammering your body for that long with gear, to then do that when water is going in and that cant be all that good. BP through the roof. You'll blow up anyway just from all the food going in.

And on the other hand...who wouldnt want that mix of goodies :lol: (minus the deca lol).


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> you def going for the rebound thing then mate?
> 
> I personally dont buy into it that much. After hammering your body for that long with gear, to then do that when water is going in and that cant be all that good. BP through the roof. You'll blow up anyway just from all the food going in.
> 
> And on the other hand...who wouldnt want that mix of goodies :lol: (minus the deca lol).


Yeah i am going for the rebound effect & i might drop the deca as its bloats me someting fierce even on a bulk i dont like that anymore. But i gotta hit the gear training & dieting harder then ever, if i want to have any hope of competing in the minus 90kg class next year


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Legs and shoulders tonight.

Went for legs first whilst i was fresh as its the most taxing:

*Legs*

Quad ext.

100/14

130/12

140/10

150/9

Leg Press

320/15

340/12

360/10

Stiff leg deads

75kg/12

105kg/12

125kg/8

*Shoulders*

Smith shoulder press

65kg/8

95kg/12

105kg/10

115kg/7

Cable Lat Raise

25/12

30/10

35/8

Cable upright row

100/8 rp 4

100/10

110/8

*Food/Plan*

wake

200mg caffeine

26mins cardio (exactly 200cals lol)

m1. 5 whole eggs and 2 slices of toast, 22g whey in water

walk to work (40mins)

m2. 250g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

m3. 250g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

m4. 250g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

200mg caffeine

Walk to gym (20mins)

TRAIN

m5. 44g whey, 30g oats, 20g sugar. 5iu insulin. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

m6. 300g potato, 250g chicken, swede and carrots.

pre bed: 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

Also ordered som maxiraw Turbo Test because the crap about the D.acid raising LH got me all excited :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

I really don't know how u just keep eating the chicken, cottage cheese and potatoes. I would of ended up robbing McDonald's by now and not be able to get through my door!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> I really don't know how u just keep eating the chicken, cottage cheese and potatoes. I would of ended up robbing McDonald's by now and not be able to get through my door!


its nice!! i have some low fat mayo on too thats about 40 cals.

later on in the diet, as i get leaner and leaner, ill become more and more hungry. the leaner you are, the better your metabolism is working hence why you are lean. so at this point hunger goes crazy and even the driest chicken and some boiled potatoes tastes like heaven.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

dipdabs said:


> I really don't know how u just keep eating the chicken, cottage cheese and potatoes. I would of ended up robbing McDonald's by now and not be able to get through my door!


If you think he`s meals for contest prep are boring then you should take a look at mine...


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> its nice!! i have some low fat mayo on too thats about 40 cals.
> 
> later on in the diet, as i get leaner and leaner, ill become more and more hungry. the leaner you are, the better your metabolism is working hence why you are lean. so at this point hunger goes crazy and even the driest chicken and some boiled potatoes tastes like heaven.


totally agree plus their are so many herbs & spices you can use to make it taste better


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> totally agree plus their are so many herbs & spices you can use to make it taste better


i remember the last time i got lean (before i started eating buckets of chocolate lol), just plain scrambled egg whites on there own were like beef or something in mouth. you start to appreciate you food so much more and eat it slower so its not gone as fast. paying close attention to flavours :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> If you think he`s meals for contest prep are boring then you should take a look at mine...


look ar you fishing for females in your journal :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> look ar you fishing for females in your journal :lol:


Hahaha


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> look ar you fishing for females in your journal :lol:


you bet your ars i am


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> look ar you fishing for females in your journal :lol:


you bet your ars i am


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i remember the last time i got lean (before i started eating buckets of chocolate lol), just plain scrambled egg whites on there own were like beef or something in mouth. you start to appreciate you food so much more and eat it slower so its not gone as fast. paying close attention to flavours :lol:


mate i miss certain foods so damn much i get a hardon just looking at a chocolate bar lol:laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> mate i miss certain foods so damn much i get a hardon just looking at a chocolate bar lol:laugh:


just forget it. i didnt and have regretted it for 2 years. not worth it for an hours satisfaction. plus if you get away with it (which the odd bit of chocolate you will) then it makes you think "f.uck it another wont hurt". then before you know it you have eaten everything in the fridge and biscuit tin and are just about ready to puke.

in fact i did this at a mates house once and the guilt got to me that much i made myself throw it up again....some fu.cked up shi.t going on in my head back then all from giving into temptation.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> just forget it. i didnt and have regretted it for 2 years. not worth it for an hours satisfaction. plus if you get away with it (which the odd bit of chocolate you will) then it makes you think "f.uck it another wont hurt". then before you know it you have eaten everything in the fridge and biscuit tin and are just about ready to puke.
> 
> in fact i did this at a mates house once and the guilt got to me that much i made myself throw it up again....some fu.cked up shi.t going on in my head back then all from giving into temptation.


Yeah this is why holidays are hard too its so damn hard to resist but then you think of your goals & what you want to achieve and it makes the sacrifices all worth it ,i mean your doing what most people only sitting in their couch with crisps only dream to do.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Tonight was odds and sods, and cardio

Calve raises

400/15

400/14

400/12

400/10

400/9

Rear delt machine

110/12

120/10

130/8

Cable crunches

stack/12

stack/10

stack/9

Twisting leg raises

13

12

10

and then 35 mins low intensity cardio

Food/Plan

wake

200mg caffeine, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

26mins cardio (exactly 200cals lol)

m1. 5 whole eggs and 2 slices of toast, 22g whey

walk to work (40mins)

m2. 250g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

m3. 250g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

m4. 250g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

200mg caffeine

Walk to gym (20mins)

TRAIN/CARDIO

m5. 44g whey, 30g oats, 20g sugar. 5iu insulin. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

m6. chicken curry, popadoms, naan. couple of rum and pepsi max]

Pre bed, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

This evenings meals was the first meal off diet plan. It was planned though. No need for desert, just some nice home cooked food that will not hinder progress and is healthy for mind and body


----------



## andwin37 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

m1. 5 whole eggs and 2 slices of toast, 22g whey in water

walk to work (40mins)

m2. 250g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese.

m3. 250g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese.

m4. 250g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese.

TRAIN

m5. 44g whey, 30g oats, 20g sugar.

m6. 300g potato, 250g chicken, swede and carrots.


----------



## andwin37 (Dec 31, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Its not about weight for getting on stage imo. i dont care about that. You just keep dieting until ripped to shredsssnd what you weigh is what you weigh


agreed. good attitude.


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

too right about the mirror before the weight scale...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

andwin37 said:


> agreed. good attitude.


again, another thing i over stressed about other times. Fu.ck it, who cares about numbers.


----------



## andwin37 (Dec 31, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> again, another thing i over stressed about other times. Fu.ck it, who cares about numbers.


and now all your to date preparation and sacrifices would be morphing from that pivotal episode of having once opted out. official of course. and the perfect practice run. now the countdown. comp day will you come in the same body fat %?? if you tell me yes then you are envisaged on stage. i am sure. yes have a meal off day. whom deserves it more??


----------



## andwin37 (Dec 31, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> again, another thing i over stressed about other times. Fu.ck it, who cares about numbers.


now how far off from the 84kg?? would this be the same diet as used on the first?? i'm looking to do a show myself september 2013 so if not then in the masters over 40s 2014. so am interested to see whether you use more whey when back to training after the show?? how will the diet differ then?? or you prefer less whey and more protein derived from meat & fish sources as a general rule??


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

andwin37 said:


> now how far off from the 84kg?? would this be the same diet as used on the first?? i'm looking to do a show myself september 2013 so if not then in the masters over 40s 2014. so am interested to see whether you use more whey when back to training after the show?? how will the diet differ then?? or you prefer less whey and more protein derived from meat & fish sources as a general rule??


im 93kg currently mate. not the same as the first as im a fair bit bigger now but its similar, just a bit more protein. if i was using gear id have even more food and gear.

i dont think whey is all its cracked up to be mate. in a few weeks i wil be starving all the time so i want food in my diet.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

No training yesterday. Did 40 mins fasted cardio though.

Diet/plan

wake

200mg caffeine

40mins cardio

m1. 5 whole eggs. 22g whey. 2 slices of toast.

m2. 250g potato. 250g chicken 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

m3. 250g potato. 250g chicken 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

m4. Roast dinner with chicken

Then went out until 3.00am. had way too much rum and vodka, but still held off food a came home too:

m5. 250g potato. 250g chicken 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

:lol: mates thought i was mental but thats ok by me


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arms, chest and back session.

*Arms*

db hammer curls

20kg/12

25kg/9

Straight bar cable pushdown

120/12

140/9

Cable preachers

55/12

60/8

Front of face standing DB extension

18kg/11

20kg/8

*Chest*

Incline Smith

75kg/12

95kg/12

105kg/12

115kg/8

Machine Fly

150/12

170/10

190/8

Cable fly (on knees)

80/11

90/7

*Back*

Wide grip pullup

bw/11 rp 1

bw/8 rp 2

Lat Pulldown

150/12

170/8

Machine chest plate row

190/11

210/8

Straight arm pulldown

90/12

100/5 rp 3

up on quite a few exercises again, the same on others, but none were less than before.

Food/Plan

wake

200mg caffeine

26mins cardio (exactly 200cals lol)

m1. 5 whole eggs and 2 slices of toast, 22g whey in water

m2. 250g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

200mg caffeine

Train

m3. 44g whey, 30g oats, 20g sugar. 5iu insulin. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

m4. Roast dinner, chicken.

m5. 250g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

m6. 250g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

Pre bed: 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This weeks pictures then. I weigh 93kg again so no drop in weight yet but i think i look a bit tighter so im happy tbh and will keep everything the same again for this week


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

oh yea. I start creatine, zinc and omega 3's tomorrow as well. No idea what to expect from the creatine as have never used without gear so hopefully ill get some volume going of water in the muscle. I dont give a crap how they are bigger....just as long as they are :lol:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> oh yea. I start creatine, zinc and omega 3's tomorrow as well. No idea what to expect from the creatine as have never used without gear so hopefully ill get some volume going of water in the muscle. I dont give a crap how they are bigger....just as long as they are :lol:


Wow you take it easy with that stack mate! Serious shìt right there!


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Wow you take it easy with that stack mate! Serious shìt right there!


Mental stuff, this is exact products that got Phil Heath to his current size, I saw him promoting them so it must be true...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Mental stuff, this is exact products that got Phil Heath to his current size, I saw him promoting them so it must be true...


Yeah phil Heath takes crazy dosages of creatine and zinc man, something like 25g a day! Only for 4 weeks though so he doesn't get kidney stones.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Wow you take it easy with that stack mate! Serious shìt right there!





Sweat said:


> Mental stuff, this is exact products that got Phil Heath to his current size, I saw him promoting them so it must be true...





C.Hill said:


> Yeah phil Heath takes crazy dosages of creatine and zinc man, something like 25g a day! Only for 4 weeks though so he doesn't get kidney stones.


alright you bastards :lol: pi.ss on my bonfire haha.

tbh ill be happy with just the placebo!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Twittwooooo


----------



## andwin37 (Dec 31, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> alright you bastards :lol: pi.ss on my bonfire haha.
> 
> tbh ill be happy with just the placebo!


hamstrings are there and defo comparable so strong points [1] maintain compound [2] side chest shows forearms strongest. popeye arms. illusion?? where as arms balance with shoulders size is in proportion. no loss of points if [3] torso lower and chest and arms tight even though you nail the arm * shoulder at rear. no height there. so posing with your strengths is hiding the weak points. obviously. serious posing vids on youtube. see if i can hunt down fav one laters. back double biceps shows already four months out some shapes there. so wold be interested to see side-triceps?? pose compared with side-chest pose maybe?? going lower on the pose. doubley difficult for me to nail. i'm 198cm. the side-tricep pose photos then?? post up the photos mate. PowerHouseMcGru height 180cm?? and whom is taking the photos?? missus takes mine but i'm no way in size. laters mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Twittwooooo


fu.kc off you pi.ss taking shhhlllaagggg :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

andwin37 said:


> hamstrings are there and defo comparable so strong points [1] maintain compound [2] side chest shows forearms strongest. popeye arms. illusion?? where as arms balance with shoulders size is in proportion. no loss of points if [3] torso lower and chest and arms tight even though you nail the arm * shoulder at rear. no height there. so posing with your strengths is hiding the weak points. obviously. serious posing vids on youtube. see if i can hunt down fav one laters. back double biceps shows already four months out some shapes there. so wold be interested to see side-triceps?? pose compared with side-chest pose maybe?? going lower on the pose. doubley difficult for me to nail. i'm 198cm. the side-tricep pose photos then?? post up the photos mate. PowerHouseMcGru height 180cm?? and whom is taking the photos?? missus takes mine but i'm no way in size. laters mate.


im 176cm tall mate. its all early days isnt it. stuff really gets going after a good few weeks. got to log it all though. good for motivation and just keeping track.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> fu.kc off you pi.ss taking shhhlllaagggg :lol:


I'm not taking the p1ss actually!

Apart from out the lipstick


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> I'm not taking the p1ss actually!
> 
> Apart from out the lipstick


i really dont get this camera...makes certain parts of my body sunburt and my lips fu.cking pink???


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i really dont get this camera...makes certain parts of my body sunburt and my lips fu.cking pink???


Is there a flash on it?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Is there a flash on it?


nope and if i put it on it goes even worse!!!


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

It may just be a really good camera.

I was reading somewhere once a lot these days are actually better at picking things up than the human eye, hence why we see pictures of ourselves and look redder than we thought or didn't notice that spot etc


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> It may just be a really good camera.
> 
> I was reading somewhere once a lot these days are actually better at picking things up than the human eye, hence why we see pictures of ourselves and look redder than we thought or didn't notice that spot etc


lol. you prat. it was free ana its shi.t. picking uo things the human eye cant see lol....well how could i then see it in the picture :lol:

....bless.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol. you prat. it was free ana its shi.t. picking uo things the human eye cant see lol....well how could i then see it in the picture :lol:
> 
> ....bless.


It enhances it! Lol


----------



## Sweat (Jun 24, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> Yeah phil Heath takes crazy dosages of creatine and zinc man, something like 25g a day! Only for 4 weeks though so he doesn't get kidney stones.


Lmao, did not realise he had released his "protocol" to the general public...

At this rate everyone will be tanks in no time... off to order couple of kg of Zinc...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sweat said:


> Lmao, did not realise he had released his "protocol" to the general public...
> 
> At this rate everyone will be tanks in no time... off to order couple of kg of Zinc...


Cant wait to get that zinc in me later for mega gainz.

PowerhouseMcGru...sponsored by zinc and all forms of creatine.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

How's the other half of Team Sh1tface doing today?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> How's the other half of Team Sh1tface doing today?


Awesome. Although wanting faster results. Damn this sh.it is hard without drugs...well, aas anyway.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Big session tonight...i popped some ephedrine and went a bit mental :lol:

Bit of arms cos i felt like it, legs and shoulders

*Arms*

Rope pulldown

70/12

80/10

90/8

80/9

70/12

EZ bar cable curl

70/12

80/10

90/8

90/8

Hammer cable curl

90/10

90/9

90/9

*Legs*

Leg Press

320/15

340/12

360/12

Quad curl

90/12

130/12

140/10

150/9.5

Stiff leg deads

50kg/12

105kg/12

115kg/8

135kg/8

*Shoulders*

Cable lat raise

20/12

30/12

35/10

40/8

Front delt cable raise

20/12

30/12

35/10

40/8

Smith shoulder press

65kg/12

95kg/12

80kg/10

115kg/7

Im still buzzing from the ephedrine....hope it dies down as i wanted an early night ready for morning cardio...

*Food/Plan*

wake

200mg caffeine, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

26mins cardio (exactly 200cals lol)

m1. 5 whole eggs and 2 slices of toast, 22g whey

walk to work (40mins)

m2. 250g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

m3. 250g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

m4. 250g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

200mg caffeine, 18mg ephedrine

Walk to gym (20mins)

TRAIN

m5. 44g whey, 30g oats, 20g sugar. 5iu insulin. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc. 10g creatine

m6. handfull of oven chips, 1 chicken breast, peas

Pre bed, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

A good day. Was expecting to be dead because its normally 2 days after a night out it catches up on you, but nope. All good :thumbup1:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

food looking good today mate.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Awesome. Although wanting faster results. Damn this sh.it is hard without drugs...well, aas anyway.


Do u think u will crack, aas-wise? Or is that not an option at all?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> food looking good today mate.


its been the same the whole journal you plonker hahha.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Do u think u will crack, aas-wise? Or is that not an option at all?


not an option unless the mrs says, my fruit. And i serious doubt she will say its ok.

She is probably thinking i will just quit anyway so cant blame her. Who knows, she might come round to it nearer the time when ive stuck to it for more than 5 minutes.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> its been the same the whole journal you plonker hahha.


didnt see the curry sauce,so yes much better apart from the chips lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> didnt see the curry sauce,so yes much better apart from the chips lol.


chips are potato. all good. curry sauce is fu.ck all cals.all good.

although i did use a splodge of low fat mayo with each chicken and potato meal.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Odds and sods again:

did my 20mins cardio fasted as usual this morning and then hit the calve raise machine

calve raise

400/15

400/12

400/10

400/9

400/8

Then after work did some arms (adopting a similar aproach to calves and hitting with one exercise everyday i train to see what happens).

Arms

Cable curl

80/12

90/10

100/9

Tri pushdown

80/12

90/10

100/10

Rear Delt Fly

120/12

130/10

140/8

Cable abb crunches

stack/15

stack/12

stack/10

Hanging twisting leg raises (obliques)

BW/10

BW/8

30 mins cardio, 9 degree incline, 5.5km/h

Food/Plan

wake

200mg caffeine, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

26mins cardio (exactly 200cals lol)

m1. 5 whole eggs and 2 slices of toast, 22g whey, 5g creatine, 50mg zinc, 18mg ephedrine

walk to work (40mins)

m2. 250g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver

m3. 250g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver

m4. 250g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver

200mg caffeine, 18mg ephedrine

Walk to gym (20mins)

TRAIN

m5. 44g whey, 30g oats, 20g sugar. 5iu insulin. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc. 10g creatine

m6. 300g potato, 1 chicken breast, peas

Pre bed, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

My food/sups for today is WAY more technical PMSL. Good effort mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> My food/sups for today is WAY more technical PMSL. Good effort mate


im guessing thats sarcasm lol. im in the habit of doing each thing now so its has become simple.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arms, chest and back day again:

5mins rotary cuff work

*Arms*

Tri cable pulldown

120/12

140/10

150/9

Cable ez bar curl

80/12

90/10

110/9

felt i had more so weighted for a few mins

120/8

(both highest weight sets for tri's and bi's are all time PB's with loads left in the tank...i know thats not great on a gay little isolation exercise...but progress is progress  )

*Chest*

Incline smith machine

65kg/12

95kg/12

105kg/10

115kg/9

Flat DB Fly

22.5kg/10

25kg/8

Fly Machine

170/12

190/10

210/8

(again most ive ever done)

*Back *

Wide grip pullups

BW/15

BW/11 rp 1 +very slow negative

Chest plate machine row

210/12

230/8

Lat pulldown

150/12

170/8

Awesome session. Up on every singe set!

*Food/Plan*

wake

200mg caffeine, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc. 50mg zinc.

26mins cardio (exactly 200cals)

m1. 5 whole eggs and 2 slices of toast, 22g whey in water, 5g creatine

40min walk to work

m2. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

m3. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

m4. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

pre workout: 200mg caffeine, 18mg ephedrine

20min walk to gym

Train

m5. 44g whey, 30g oats, 20g sugar, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 5iu insulin. 10g creatine

m6. 300g potato, 300g chicken breast, red wine sauce, veg.

Pre bed: 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

Ive lowered meals 2,3,4 by 50g potato and upped post workout by 50g. So thats a reduction of 100g potato a day (about 20 - 25g carbs) to keep things moving along.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

just me today then :lol: guess the january waste of space are done


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

another good sesh mate, half ur lifts in lbs p!sses me off tho :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> another good sesh mate, half ur lifts in lbs p!sses me off tho :lol:


lol, i dont even know if thats lbs :lol: its just whats written on each plate on a machine. I dont really care what it is tbh, as long as it increases


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, i dont even know if thats lbs :lol: its just whats written on each plate on a machine. I dont really care what it is tbh, as long as it increases


if not then 120kg EZ curls isna bad :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> if not then 120kg EZ curls isna bad :lol:


Yes...thats def 120kg.... :whistling:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arms, shoulders, legs

Arms

Tri cable pulldown

110/12

130/10

150/10

Cable ez bar curl

100/12

120/10

130/8

150/6 partials

Shoulders

Cable lat raise

20/12

25/10

30/10

40/10

Dead stop shoulder press (smith)

95kg/12

105kg/10

decent rest period

115kg/9

Really hard these are and work the whole delt so much.

Front DB raise

12kg/12

14kg/10

16kg/8

Legs

Was fuc.k by this point so instead of skipping anything, i opted for fst7 machines like a pussy :lol:

Quad ext.

90/12

130/12

140/10

150/10

130/8

110/10

90/12

Ham curl

70/12

80/10

90/8.5

70/8

50/8

30/10

30/9

Food/Plan

wake

200mg caffeine, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc. 50mg zinc.

26mins cardio (exactly 200cals)

m1. 5 whole eggs and 2 slices of toast, 22g whey in water, 5g creatine

40mins walk to work

m2. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

m3. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

m4. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

pre workout: 200mg caffeine, 18mg ephedrine

20mins walk to gym

Train

m5. 44g whey, 30g oats, 20g sugar, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 5iu insulin. 10g creatine

m6. 300g potato, 300g chicken breast, veg.

Pre bed: 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

----------------------------------

Good news is, i can go back on cycle in 4 weeks time so im not just looking to get up there now, I'd hope to win as well...but one step at a time hey :lol:

Work my ass off for the next month and then should blow up with cycle


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

Good luck on your journey this year mate!

Will be following this one for sure.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

brilliant news mate :thumb: altho i still think uv been on cycle all along ya slavering cvnt 

also how many arm sesh's do u do a week ffs :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> brilliant news mate :thumb: altho i still think uv been on cycle all along ya slavering cvnt
> 
> also how many arm sesh's do u do a week ffs :lol:


lol, i havent mate. If i had, i wouldnt lie. I hate people that do that. No reason not to tell the truth with these things. You either tell the truth, or dont say anything on the matter, but dont lie.

Im doing arms for one working set a day.

Something i tried last year and noticed a marked improvement over a short time so doing again to see if it happens again. They wont shrink from it so not a problem really.....plus everyone likes an arm pump whilst training


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

You know what, im not even sure i need any gear you know. Seem to be getting on well with just the ghrp and slin.

here is comparison pic side by side:Full on tren,test,mast,eq cycle and then now with just ghrp and slin post workout:



There is f.uck all size difference just better condition. I dont think im going to bother with the gear tbh, yeah ill have to be very strict with diet and work my ass off but thats what i have been doing and thats the plan anyway.

And then from the back:

on cycle/now:



You know what, f.uck aas. Stick with the ghrp and slin. Get lean as f.uck without losing the mass, keep diet tight and push hard. Made me quite happy tbh.


----------



## monster wanna b (Nov 1, 2012)

if the right one is now then you even look bigger to be honest mate..

you freak lol

:beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

monster wanna b said:


> if the right one is now then you even look bigger to be honest mate..
> 
> you freak lol
> 
> :beer:


yeah, but take into about a bit of fat, if when i lose that fat i look a similar size, ive got to be very happy with that considering ive sorted balls out.

Im just going to fully commit tbh. Im 90% commited now. Things that let me down are sat nights with drinking. I dont go off diet or cheat, but im out till about 4am which messes energy levels for days. Need to stop that.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

def better condition in the first but yeh you'll be very very close to that in the end. legs look much bigger in ur current mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> def better condition in the first but yeh you'll be very very close to that in the end. legs look much bigger in ur current mate


Going to be better condition though as i was taking about 2g gear a week and training very hard and that was after 6 weeks. If im anywhere near that condition wise in 6 weeks, ill be well happy (thats still way of stage ready though tbh).

Progress pics on sunday again and hoping for nice changes


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Just found this mate. Will definitely be staying tune!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Going to be better condition though as i was taking about 2g gear a week and training very hard and that was after 6 weeks. If im anywhere near that condition wise in 6 weeks, ill be well happy (thats still way of stage ready though tbh).
> 
> Progress pics on sunday again and hoping for nice changes


whats ur w.e's like mate (food wise) u manage to hold it down with no strays easily enough?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> whats ur w.e's like mate (food wise) u manage to hold it down with no strays easily enough?


Since starting this prep yes. no problems as im driven and want it bad.

When not on prep, anything goes and try to get a decent amount or protein in, but always still train at weekends. Even when hanging.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Just found this mate. Will definitely be staying tune!


Cool mate. I try to make it interesting


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Have you ever tried a 3x per day insulin protocol?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Have you ever tried a 3x per day insulin protocol?


no mate, im not using anything like t3 or dnp to combat the fat gain from insulin and as goal is super shredded on stage, i dont think 3x a day would be a good idea. on a bulk yeah, more the better lol :lol:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

i need to throw some slin in the mix, will leave it for end of this years bulk.....u WILL be getting ur head nipped :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> i need to throw some slin in the mix, will leave it for end of this years bulk.....u WILL be getting ur head nipped :lol:


lol, i use 5iu post workout with 50g carbs mate (30g oats, 20g sugar). then a meal about an hour later. Not rocket science tbh. I was always worried about it, but if you dont go silly, all is good.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I see that when you pop the slin you also take in oats and sugar.

What sugar do you go with?

Do you get another carb/protein meal an hour later to stop possible hypo?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Sorry mate - ignore my last post.

Just seen your post above!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol, i use 5iu post workout with 50g carbs mate (30g oats, 20g sugar). then a meal about an hour later. Not rocket science tbh. I was always worried about it, but if you dont go silly, all is good.


do u only use it pwo atm then? i have 40-60g dextrose in my shakes anyway, that enough ?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> do u only use it pwo atm then? i have 40-60g dextrose in my shakes anyway, that enough ?


yeah i do mate. Just to make sure all post workout nutrition is going where it needs to.

I have the oats to slow down absorption slightly and the sugar for fast absorption. Kind of like carb timing i suppose. Find i have no problems or even hints of hypo symptoms with this and im quite sensitive tbh.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

cheers mate


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Do you feel that the slin is making a big difference at such a low dose just once per day? Or is it fairly minor?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> Do you feel that the slin is making a big difference at such a low dose just once per day? Or is it fairly minor?


I couldnt possibly say unless i cut it out...and fu.ck that just in case i do shrink :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Odds and sods again:

calve raise

400/15

400/13

400/12

400/11

Arms

Cable curl

100/12

120/10

130/8

150/6 partials

Tri pushdown

120/12

140/10

160/8

Rear Delt Fly cables

15/12

20/10

25/10

Cable abb crunches

stack/15

stack/13

stack/12

stack/11

Hanging twisting leg raises (obliques)

BW/12

BW/10

Food/Plan

wake

200mg caffeine, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc. 50mg zinc.

26mins cardio (exactly 200cals)

m1. 5 whole eggs and 2 slices of toast, 22g whey in water, 5g creatine

40mins walk to work

m2. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

m3. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

m4. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

pre workout: 200mg caffeine, 18mg ephedrine

20mins walk to gym

Train

m5. 44g whey, 30g oats, 20g sugar, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 5iu insulin. 10g creatine

m6. chicken curry, naan, popadoms, few rum and pepsi max, small bag of skittles

Pre bed: 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

wedding yesterday so a bit strange final meal from the buffet.

did 40mins fasted cardio a.m. and no weights as saturdays is my day off.

food/plan

sugar free redbull. 18mg ephedrine. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

40mins cardio

m1.5 whole eggs, 2 slices of toast, 22g whey, 50mg zinc.

m2. 200g potato, 250g chicken, 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc. 3g fish oil

m3. 200g potato, 250g chicken, 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc. 3g fish oil

m4. 80g rice. 250g chicken. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc. 3g fish oil

m5. king prawns. salmon pieces. wafer thin smoked salmon. potato wedges. really nice food at this posh place.

pictures and workout later.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Finally more pictures

I've had to read all this rubbish all week in the hope pics would soon come up again


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Finally more pictures
> 
> I've had to read all this rubbish all week in the hope pics would soon come up again


hahaha. you have the private ones kay. flick you bean, fist the tuna trench over them lol.

i do pics to measure progress every sunday babes...


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> hahaha. you have the private ones kay. flick you bean, fist the tuna trench over them lol.
> 
> i do pics to measure progress every sunday babes...


Tuna trench, hmm best description of my [email protected] on here so far

And I don't have private ones you liar now u have to send me some

Ahhh babes now is it  il put it in my diary babes


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Tuna trench, hmm best description of my [email protected] on here so far
> 
> And I don't have private ones you liar now u have to send me some
> 
> Ahhh babes now is it  il put it in my diary babes


#whatAfu.ckingLoser


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> #whatAfu.ckingLoser


#shutitumongrel


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Photos for this week. weighed 91.7kg this morning so thats a drop of 1.3kg since last sunday. Seems to be progressing well and sharpened up a bit.



Keep everything the same again this week.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Todays workout:

30mins cardio when i woke up, then got two meals in before going to train.

back, chest and arms

Back

Lat pulldown

50/8

100/8

130/12

150/10

170/8 rp 1

Machine chest plate row

210/10

230/8

Wide grip pullups

BW/10

BW/8

Chest

Incline Smith Press

65kg/12

95kg/12

100kg/10

90kg/8

Machine fly

150/12

170/10

190/8

Arms

Tri Pushdown

100/10

120/10

140/9

Cable Curl

100/12

120/8

130/4

One are cable curl

45/8

40/8

Food/Plan

Food/Plan

wake

200mg caffeine, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc. 50mg zinc.

30mins cardio

m1. 5 whole eggs and 2 slices of toast, 22g whey in water, 5g creatine

m2. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

TRAIN

m3. 44g whey, 30g oats, 20g sugar, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 5iu insulin. 10g creatine

m4. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

m5. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

m6. Roast Dinner

Pre bed: 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

Really enjoying all this so far


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

good few updates ya big cvnt. got crackin forearms on ya....mist be like me and use 2 hands to [email protected]

keep it up babes :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> good few updates ya big cvnt. got crackin forearms on ya....mist be like me and use 2 hands to [email protected]
> 
> keep it up babes :lol:


lol, i think they just look good in pictures and specific poses but look normal really. I dont use hands to wan.k mate, i put cream om my co.ck and let the cat lick it off with her rough tongue...like sandpaper on the banjo.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Trimming up mate! Keep it up!

Why does it always look like your wearing lipstick??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Just spotted this, i think this is the time u will get there..... good luck


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Trimming up mate! Keep it up!
> 
> Why does it always look like your wearing lipstick??


cos im using a cheap nasty camera from japan that just about works and f.uck buying another one :lol:

Ive just realised its making my nipples go proper pink too :lol:



Fatstuff said:


> Just spotted this, i think this is the time u will get there..... good luck


Cheers mate. I feel like i really will, dont have that nervous feeling in my stomach yet, but is still early days.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> cos im using a cheap nasty camera from japan that just about works and f.uck buying another one :lol:
> 
> Ive just realised its making my nipples go proper pink too :lol:
> 
> Cheers mate. I feel like i really will, dont have that nervous feeling in my stomach yet, but is still early days.


well if theres anything i can do during the final few weeks like.... i dunno....send u pics of krispy kreme donuts or such just give us a shout:lol: im good like that!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> well if theres anything i can do during the final few weeks like.... i dunno....send u pics of krispy kreme donuts or such just give us a shout:lol: im good like that!


Ill probably be buying them myself by that point :lol:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Ill probably be buying them myself by that point :lol:


I have always been under the impression that i dont like krispy kremes as icing is too sickly for me until the other day the mrs bought me a chocolate hazelnut one, it was fcuking rapeworthy... stupid tw4t she is ... i dont need another temptation in my life!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> I have always been under the impression that i dont like krispy kremes as icing is too sickly for me until the other day the mrs bought me a chocolate hazelnut one, it was fcuking rapeworthy... stupid tw4t she is ... i dont need another temptation in my life!!


when bulking i get a 5 pack of raspberry doughnuts from morrisons everyday. so good


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> when bulking i get a 5 pack of raspberry doughnuts from morrisons everyday. so good


shocking.... lol


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Photos for this week. weighed 91.7kg this morning so thats a drop of 1.3kg since last sunday. Seems to be progressing well and sharpened up a bit.
> 
> View attachment 108318
> View attachment 108319
> ...


MMMMMMM


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> MMMMMMM


Oh capital "M"'s this time is it :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Oh capital "M"'s this time is it :lol:


Thought I'd up it a notch 

On a serious note u look great, massive infact, and very fit


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Thought I'd up it a notch
> 
> On a serious note u look great, massive infact, and very fit


hahaha, well thanks very much. You are still minging


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> hahaha, well thanks very much. You are still minging


I know I know


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> I know I know


but boobs are looking awesome in avi i will admit!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Long session in the gym. Ive got a brand new VW Caddy from work so i drove to the gym, and to make up for it, i did 20mins cardio before i started.

Then it was shoulders and legs:

Legs

Quad Ext.

80/12

110/8

130/9

150/9

Ham curl

70/12

100/10

110/8

120/8

Leg Press

320/12

340/12

360/13

180/12

Shoulders

Dead stop smith should press

95kg/12

105kg/10

115kg/7

Seated, single DB lat raise

14kg/12

16kg/12

16kg/8

Upright Cable row

100/10

110/9

Also started with a couple of arm exercises as usual

Cable curl

100/12

120/10

130/9

Tri pushdown

100/12

120/10

150/9

Then realised i have to start work at 6.30am tomorrow and would not be able to do cardio, so jumped back on the treadmill for another 20mins.

Food/Plan

wake

200mg caffeine, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc. 50mg zinc.

26mins cardio (exactly 200cals)

m1. 5 whole eggs and 2 slices of toast, 22g whey in water, 5g creatine

40mins walk to work

m2. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

m3. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

m4. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

pre workout: 200mg caffeine, 18mg ephedrine

Cardio/Train/Cardio

m5. 44g whey, 30g oats, 20g sugar, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 5iu insulin. 10g creatine

m6. 300g Roast potatoes, 250g chicken. Loads of veg. Loads of pepsi max.

Pre bed: 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arms today and a few extras.

Seated incline alternate DB curl

14kg/12

16kg/10

18kg/8

Standing DB hammers

22.5kg/12

27.5kg/9

Sculls

30kg/12

40kg/10

45kg/9

Standing DB extention (in front of face)

10kg/12

14kg/10

16kg/8

Rear Delt fly

110/12

130/10

150/8

Cable crunches

stack/15

stack/12

stack/10

Hanging twisting leg raises

bw/8

bw/8

bw/8

Food/Plan

wake

200mg caffeine, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc. 50mg zinc.

m1. 1 whole eggs, 5 whites and 2 slices of toast, 22g whey in water, 5g creatine

m2. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

m3. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

m4. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

pre workout: 200mg caffeine, 18mg ephedrine

Cardio (20mins)/Train/Cardio (20mins)

m5. 44g whey, 30g oats, 20g sugar, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 5iu insulin. 10g creatine

m6. 300g Roast potatoes, 250g chicken.

m7. 1 whole egg, 5 egg whites, 2 slices toast.

Pre bed: 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

lowered total fats for the day by quite a bit, upped carbs and protein slightly by adding in an extra meal. Suits my body better


----------



## andwin37 (Dec 31, 2012)

no complaints here mate. he keeps the size while the detail shows. and the only weakness is there being no side triceps pose. does that come laters??


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

andwin37 said:


> no complaints here mate. he keeps the size while the detail shows. and the only weakness is there being no side triceps pose. does that come laters??


yeah, along with abbs and thigh and a most muscular when im a bit leaner :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Snow is crazy here. Was fine all day, small constant trickle and not laying and then the biggest flakes ive ever seen were falling for an hour. Still got to the gym and everything was good.

Arms, chest and back.

Arms

Cable Curl

100/12

110/10

120/9

Tri pulldown

100/12

120/8

Chest

Incline Smith

75kg/10

95kg/12

105kg/10

115kg/10

Machine Fly

170/12

190/10

210/8

Back

Lat Pulldown

100/12

130/12

140/10

150/9

Machine Row

210/11

230/9

Hammer Grip Pullup

BW/9

BW/8

BW/7

Then 20 minute walk home in the snow. Now that was tough cardio. Trying to constantly keep balance and make forward progress.

Food/Plan

wake

200mg caffeine, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc. 50mg zinc.

20mins cardio

m1. 1 whole eggs, 5 whites and 2 slices of toast, 22g whey in water, 10g creatine

m2. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

m3. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

m4. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

pre workout: 200mg caffeine,

Cardio (20mins)/Train/Cardio (20mins)

m5. 44g whey, 30g oats, 20g sugar, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 5iu insulin. 10g creatine

m6. 300g Roast potatoes, 250g chicken, veg

m7. 1 whole egg, 5 egg whites, 2 slices toast.

Pre bed: 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

Another good day.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Well i proper went for it tonight, back to the high volume. My glutes and hams are killing me already. Dreading the pain in morning cardio in tomorrow.

Arms, Legs and Shoulders

Arms

cable pushdown

60/12

100/12

130/10

160/10

Cable curl

60/12

100/12

120/10

130/9

Legs

Quad ext.

60/12

100/12

120/10

140/10

150/8

Ham curl

50/12

80/12

90/10

100/9

Leg Press

300/15

340/13

380/11

400/8

Lunges

30kg/15

30kg/12

FST7

quad ext

170/9

140/7

120/9

100/7

80/8

60/10

60/8

Ham curl

100/10

80/11

70/10

60/9

50/9

40/10

30/9

Shoulders

Standing Military Press (smith)

65kg/12

75kg/10

85kg/8

Single arm DB lat raise (seated)

16kg/12

16kg/10

16kg/8

DB front raise

16kg/10

14kg/9

FST7

Machine shoulder press

Stack/14

210/10

170/8

150/8

130/8

110/8

90/9

Food/Plan

wake

200mg caffeine, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc. 50mg zinc.

30mins cardio + 4 sets of calves

m1. 1 whole eggs, 5 whites and 2 slices of toast, 22g whey in water, 10g creatine

m2. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

m3. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

m4. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

pre workout: 200mg caffeine, 18mg ephedrine

Cardio (20mins)/Train

m5. 44g whey, 25g oats, 25g sugar, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 5iu insulin. 10g creatine

m6. 300g Roast potatoes, 200g white fish (god knows what lol), veg

m7. 1 whole egg, 5 egg whites, 2 slices toast.

Pre bed: 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

I shall sleep well tonight.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Morning started as usual with cardio (30mins now) and the calve raises which i do daily.

Calve raise

400/16

400/13

400/12

400/11

Then travelled around the south west for work so eating my meals cold out of tubs today. Still tasty though tbh.

Trained arms tonight (proper trained, not just a couple of pump sets)

Standing DB hammer curl

22.5kg/12

25kg/10

27.5kg/9

Close grip bench (smith)

65kg/12

95kg/12

105kg/10

115kg/8

Standing one arm cable curls

30/12

40/10

50/10

60/8

Cable Pushdown

120/12

140/10

160/8

Seated incline alternate DB curl

16kg/12

16kg/10

16kg/8

In front of face DB ext.

12kg/12

14kg/10

16kg/8

Rope pullldown (giant set)

60/8

50/8

40/8

30/8

Food/Plan

wake

200mg caffeine, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc. 50mg zinc. 18mg ephedrine, 75mg aspirin

30mins cardio + 4 sets of calves

m1. 1 whole eggs, 5 whites and 2 slices of toast, 22g whey in water, 10g creatine

m2. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

m3. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

m4. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

pre workout: 200mg caffeine, 18mg ephedrine, 75mg aspirin

Cardio (20mins)/Train/cardio (20mins)

m5. 44g whey, 25g oats, 25g sugar, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 5iu insulin. 10g creatine

m6. 300g mini roast potatoes, big medallion steak, 3 breaded onion rings, peas, mushrooms, pack of skittles, couple of vodka and pepsi max

Pre bed: 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

Kate really wanted steak and i fancied it too so went for that for my friday night relaxed meal.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Woke up and really fancied loads of cardio, so did 50mins on the treadmill.

Then calve raise:

400/17

400/14

400/13

400/12

Then got back, had breakfast and felt like gym. So went back after a meal (shake for quickness)

Odds and Sods, forgot my book so didnt write anything down, but did some arms, trap, abbs, rear delts, some more abbs.

Few videos, nothing special just saw others put them in journal and thought it makes it all a bit more interesting (can view in HD if you change the embedded player settings):





















Food/Plan

wake

200mg caffeine, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc. 50mg zinc. 18mg ephedrine, 75mg aspirin

50mins cardio + 4 sets of calves

m1. 1 whole eggs, 5 whites and 1 slice of toast, 22g whey in water, 10g creatine

m2. 44g whey, 50g oats

pre workout: 200mg caffeine, 18mg ephedrine, 75mg aspirin

Train

m3. 44g whey, 25g oats, 25g sugar, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 5iu insulin. 10g creatine

Sunbed (started mt2 as well)

m4. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

m5. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

m6. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

Pre bed: 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

noticed your style of triceps press done in front of the head, do u do that for any particular reason?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> noticed your style of triceps press done in front of the head, do u do that for any particular reason?


cos its fu.kcing hard :lol: . can feel it working the target areas more as well. give them a go (start light).


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> cos its fu.kcing hard :lol: . can feel it working the target areas more as well. give them a go (start light).


i cant get it behind my head (rolled shoulders)so just avoid it usually but i will give these a go to mix it up a bit, nice one.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Looking class bro good work


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Ricky12345 said:


> Looking class bro good work


cheers mate. trying hard.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Did arms chest and back today.

Arms

cable tri pushdown

100/8

120/12

140/10

160/8

Cable curl

100/12

120/10

140/8

Chest

Cable fly

40/20

40/20

40/20

Decline smith

75kg/8

95kg/12

105kg/10

115kg/9

Machine fly

170/12

190/10

240/8

Cable fly (on knees)

70/12

80/10

90/8

Machine press FST-7

210/12

170/12

150/11

130/10

110/0

90/11

90/8

Back

Lat pulldown (wide grip)

130/12

140/10

150/10

Machine row

210/12

230/10

Hammer grip pullups

BW/12

BW/8

BW/7

FST-7

Straight arm cable pulldown

100/11

90/8

70/8

55/10

50/9

45/10

Abbs

Cable crunches

Stack/15

stack/13

stack/11

Food/Plan

wake

200mg caffeine, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc. 50mg zinc. 18mg ephedrine, 75mg aspirin, 5mg nicotine gum

1h15mins cardio + 4 sets of calves

m1. 1 whole eggs, 5 whites and 2 slices of toast, 22g whey in water, 10g creatine

m2. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

m3. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

pre workout: 200mg caffeine, 18mg ephedrine, 75mg aspirin, 5mg nicotine gum

Train

m5. 44g whey, 25g oats, 25g sugar, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 5iu insulin. 10g creatine

m6. Roast dinner. (no extras though, just stuff that fits macros)

Pre bed: 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

This weeks pics to follow.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Todays pics then. 90.4kg this week so a loss of 1.3kg this week.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

my mates have just turned up with apple turn overs, chocolate eclaire, chocolate gateaux, cream. ****holes :lol:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

[email protected]


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> [email protected]


lol. they didnt know i cant eat that food haha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Tonight was legs and shoulders:

*Legs*

quad ext.

60/12

100/12

120/10

140/10

Ham Curl

50/12

80/12

90/10

100/1

Leg Press

340/15

380/13

400/13

*Shoulders*

Cable lat raise

25/12

35/12

45/8

Standing DB lat raise

10kg/12

12kg/10

14kg/9

Standing front DB raise

12kg/12

14kg/8

Standing Shoulder press (smith)

65kg/12

75kg/10

85kg/8

*Food/Plan*

wake

200mg caffeine, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc. 50mg zinc. 18mg ephedrine, 75mg aspirin, 5mg nicotine gum

30mins cardio + 4 sets of calves

m1. 2 whole eggs, 3 whites, 22g whey in water, 10g creatine

m2. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

m3. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

m4. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

pre workout: 200mg caffeine, 18mg ephedrine, 75mg aspirin, 5mg nicotine gum

Cardio (20mins)/Train/cardio (20mins)

m5. 44g whey, 25g oats, 25g sugar, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 5iu insulin. 10g creatine

m6. 300g potato, 250g chicken breast

m7. 2 whole eggs, 3 whites

Pre bed: 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

Dropped the toast from egg meals at the start and the end of my day. Drops a few hundred calories to keep the ball rolling.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

looking good brother......thats the kinda sh!t my mates would do to me :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> looking good brother......thats the kinda sh!t my mates would do to me :lol:


I dont think it was on purpose, i dont talk about training to them and if on drugs, i would have been smashing those in the treats with them, so to be fair to them, they werent to know. And i pretended not to care else i know they will start trying to do it on purpose :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arms tonight:

Cable pulldown

120/12

140/10

160/11 (up weight next time)

Cable ez bar curl

100/12

120/10

140/10

Seated DB alt. curl

14kg/12

16kg/10

18kg/9

Close grip bench press

95kg/12

105kg/10

115kg/8

Standing DB hammer curls

20kg/12

22.5kg/10

22.5kg/8

Standing Tri ext. (front of face)

12kg/12

14kg/10

16kg/8

FST-7

cable preacher

100/12

80/11

70/11

60/11

50/12

50/12

50/21

Rope pulldown

70/13

70/12

60/12

55/12

50/12

45/9

40/8

Food/Plan

wake

200mg caffeine, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc. 50mg zinc. 18mg ephedrine, 75mg aspirin, 5mg nicotine gum

30mins cardio + 4 sets of calves

m1. 2 whole eggs, 3 whites, 22g whey in water, 10g creatine

m2. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

m3. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

m4. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver, 120g pineapple

pre workout: 200mg caffeine, 18mg ephedrine, 75mg aspirin, 5mg nicotine gum

Cardio (20mins)/Train/cardio (20mins)

m5. 44g whey, 25g oats, 25g sugar, 120g pineapple 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 5iu insulin. 10g creatine

m6. 300g potato, 250g chicken breast

m7. 2 whole eggs, 3 whites

Pre bed: 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

Shifted carbs around a bit. Took them out of 2nd meal and focused more around workout. Will mean longer fat burn from fasted cardio hopefully. Add 120g pineapple pre and post workout.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back tonight. Stopped doing too bodyparts a session now as its getting too tiring.

Arms (warm up)

dips

bw/18

bw/15

bw/11

Cable ez bar curl

100/12

120/10

140/10

Back

Yates Row

75kg/12

85kg/10

105kg/8

Upright Row

30kg/12

40kg/10

60kg/8

60kg/8

Tbar row

50kg/8

90kg/8

120kg/4.5

Wide pullups

bw/12

bw/9

bw/8

Rear delt fly

110/11

120/10

130/7

Food/Plan

wake

200mg caffeine, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc. 50mg zinc. 18mg ephedrine, 75mg aspirin, 5mg nicotine gum

30mins cardio + 4 sets of calves

m1. 2 whole eggs, 3 whites, 22g whey in water, 10g creatine

m2. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

m3. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

m4. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver, 120g pineapple

pre workout: 200mg caffeine, 18mg ephedrine, 75mg aspirin, 5mg nicotine gum

Cardio (20mins)/Train/cardio (20mins)

m5. 44g whey, 25g oats, 25g sugar, 120g pineapple 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 5iu insulin. 10g creatine

m6. 300g potato, 250g chicken breast

m7. 2 whole eggs, 3 whites

Pre bed: 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.

A few vidoes again for anyone interested:

Yesterdays seat incline DB curls:






And some heavy (for me anyway) Tbar rows. Final set and loosened form a bit as fancied chucking some weight around :lol: (good to every now and again  ):


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Feeling it big time today. Absolutely knackered. I feel like i dont want to rest though and should push through. I'll get a power lap in at lunch time i think. Really looking foward to tomorrow nights cheat meal. Going to Harvester for a trio of chicken and chips.

Properly into prep now. Got that feeling. Constant semi dazed state in the morning after cardio and then heat and energy rising as the day goes on and more food goes in. Then dead after training and cardio in the evening, craving the sofa or bed. I dont mind though. It will all be worth it.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Started the past two days with 50mins fasted low intensity cardio after ghrp2. Shessshh. Knocked me for six but seem to have got to grips with it now.

Chest tonight then.

Flat Bench (smith)

65kg/12

95kg/10

105kg/12

115kg/10

125kg/8

Machine fly

170/12

190/10

210/9

Cable Fly (on knees)

70/12

80/10

90/8

Wide Dips

bw/15

bw/12

bw/11

FST-7

Machine Press

Stack/11

210/9

170/9

150/11

130/10

110/11

100/11

Feeling good, and positive, which is strange as i felt dead this morning lol.

Food/Plan

wake

200mg caffeine, 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc. 50mg zinc. 18mg ephedrine, 75mg aspirin, 5mg nicotine gum

50mins cardio

m1. 2 whole eggs, 6 whites

m2. 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

m3. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver.

m4. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 3g cod liver, 120g pineapple

pre workout: 200mg caffeine, 18mg ephedrine, 75mg aspirin, 5mg nicotine gum

Cardio (20mins)/Train/cardio (20mins)

m5. 44g whey, 25g oats, 25g sugar, 120g pineapple 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc, 5iu insulin. 10g creatine

m6. 300g potato, 250g chicken breast

Pre bed: 200mcg ghrp2, 100mcg cjc.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

alls looking well ya big cvnt. strength keeping up there?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> alls looking well ya big cvnt. strength keeping up there?


yeah staying about the same at the moment mate. Ive decided i am adding gear mid feb so will prob shoot up then...along with mass


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Shoulder session:

Heavy partial DB lat raises

30kg/12

30kg/10

30kg/8

Full DB lat raise

18kg/8

18kg/8

Seated shoulder press (smith)

75kg/12

95kg/10

105kg/8

Cable lat raise

25/12

40/10

50/9

Front cable raise

20/12

25/10

30/8

FST-7

machine press

250/9

210/10

170/9

150/8

130/8

110/8

90/8

Food/Plan

wake

200mg caffeine, 50mg zinc. 18mg ephedrine, 75mg aspirin, 5mg nicotine gum

50mins cardio

m1. 2 whole eggs, 6 whites

m2. 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 3g cod liver.

m3. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 3g cod liver.

m4. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 3g cod liver, 120g pineapple

pre workout: 200mg caffeine, 18mg ephedrine, 75mg aspirin, 5mg nicotine gum

Cardio (20mins)/Train/cardio (20mins)

m5. 44g whey, 25g oats, 25g sugar, 120g pineapple, 5iu insulin. 10g creatine

m6. See below

Dropped all peptides now, making me hold too much water and not giving me a clear idea of where i am prep wise. Plus hunger will/is becoming...shall we say an issue :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

starter...upside down salad lol



starter number two



main



went to Harvester and thought the service was worse than shi.t so walk out and went pizza hut.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

mmmm im off too a pizza joint tomoz with the tribe,cant wait looks tasty that mate.

those heavy partials kick a'ss dont they,,painful pumps!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lee Maggs said:


> Is that 80g of cooked rice or did u weigh it dry? Looks like a lot of rice for 80g.lol


that was uncooked weight mate.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> mmmm im off too a pizza joint tomoz with the tribe,cant wait looks tasty that mate.
> 
> those heavy partials kick a'ss dont they,,painful pumps!


yeah. you look like you havent got a clue what you are doing but get you good at handling heavier weight for your full lat raises


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lee Maggs said:


> Thought so but also thought it might have been a really small plate.lol. What comp u doing pal?


portsmouth mate. aiming for classic class


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Done an arm workout today:

Cable pushdown

100/12

120/12

150/10

170/8

Cable ez bar curl

10012

120/10

140/10

Sculls

30/12

35/10

40/9

Seated DB curls

14kg/12

16kg/10

20kg/8

FST-7

rope pulldown

120/10

11/9

80/9

60/9

50/9

40/9

40/9

Preacher cable curl

100/10

80/8

70/7

60/7

50/8

40/8

40/8






Food/Plan

wake

200mg caffeine, 50mg zinc. 75mg aspirin, 5mg nicotine gum

50mins cardio

m1. 44g whey

m2. chicken baguette (in town and a bit stuck)

Train

44g whey, 25g oats, 25g sugar, 120g pineapple, 5iu insulin. 10g creatine

m4. 400g potato, 400g chicken breast. 100g cottage cheese. 3g cod liver.

m5. 2 whole eggs, 6 whites


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Done lots of cardio today but no weights.

Food is shakes, eggs and chicken and potato. Ive lost my sense of smell and taste because im not very well so that makes eaten when not hungry pretty easy every cloud.

This weeks pictures. I was 89.3kg this morning so another 1kg weight loss. Feel like im gettig somewhere now and all the hard work is beginning to show. More reason to push even harder this week coming :thumbup1:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

defo some nice changes been going on there....waist is coming rite in now. :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> defo some nice changes been going on there....waist is coming rite in now. :thumbup1:


yeah mate. pretty chuffed. im at that stage when changes will happen fast week after week now. cant wait to add gear in two weeks and blow the fu.ck up at the same time


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yeah mate. pretty chuffed. im at that stage when changes will happen fast week after week now. cant wait to add gear in two weeks and blow the fu.ck up at the same time


1ml 1 rip eod

300mg test ew

600mg EQ ew

.75mg tren eod

some p!sh like that is it lol?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> 1ml 1 rip eod
> 
> 300mg test ew
> 
> ...


25mg tren a week

10mg test

1/2mg eq


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

All the best with this power............


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> All the best with this power............


cheers mate, wheels fully in motion now.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Im now an official member of the UKBFF......**** just got real!

(felt the need to shout about it :lol: )


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Ive decided to compete in the welsh Nabba in may.... so I will be going through the same pain as you :crying:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> Ive decided to compete in the welsh Nabba in may.... so I will be going through the same pain as you :crying:


relish the pain. enjoy the torture. only way to get through it. worse you feel, better you look.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> relish the pain. enjoy the torture. only way to get through it. worse you feel, better you look.


Im looking forward to testing myself!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> Im looking forward to testing myself!!!


Best feeling when you start to see details you didnt even know you had.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Legs tonight. Loads of water seems to have come off now from the peps and legs are split everywhere. Cant wait till they get deeper. Going to be some decent striations on them i think.

Single leg quad ext.

40/12

50/10

60/10

70/8

Both Legs

80/12

100/10

120/12

140/11

Quad curl

single leg

40/12

50/10

60/8

Both legs

80/12

90/10

100/9

Leg press

320/12

340/10

360/9

Calve raise

400/18

400/15

400/13

400/12

400/10

Food/Plan

wake

200mg caffeine, 50mg zinc. 18mg ephedrine, 75mg aspirin, 5mg nicotine gum

50mins cardio

m1. 3 whole eggs, 5 whites

m2. 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 3g cod liver.

m3. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 3g cod liver.

m4. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 3g cod liver, 120g pineapple

pre workout: 200mg caffeine, 18mg ephedrine, 75mg aspirin, 5mg nicotine gum

Cardio (20mins)/Train/cardio (20mins)

m5. 44g whey, 25g oats, 25g sugar, 120g pineapple, 5iu insulin. 10g creatine

m6. 300g potato, 250g chicken breast


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

no training today. had to come home from work early as been proper ill. woke up at 6am and then lasted 7 minutes on the treadmill at the gym and went home to bed. then realised i need to get something out to a client at work and im the only one that could do it. so went in for 4 hours, desperate to get home.

had loads of sleep now and really want to go gym even though i look and sound gross haha. prob for the best just to miss today. stupid but feel like im missing out on progress.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Well...i went gym anyway afer getting lots of rest and dosing up on medicine.

A very snotty shoulder workout:

Smith shoulder press

75kg/12

85kg/9

115kg/8

105kg/8

95kg/8

Heavy DB lat raise (partials)

30kg/10

30kg/8

30kg/6

Full DB lat raise

15kg plates/10

18kg/8

16kg/8

16kg/6

Cable front delt raise

35/8

30/8

25/8

FST-7

machine press

210/10

170/9

150/9

130/8

110/8

90/8

80/8

Food/Plan

wake

200mg caffeine, 50mg zinc. 18mg ephedrine, 75mg aspirin, 5mg nicotine gum

7 whole minutes of cardio #****ed

m1. 44g whey

m2. 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 3g cod liver.

40mins cardio (walked home from work)

m3. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 3g cod liver.

m4. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 200g cottage cheese. 3g cod liver,

pre workout: 200mg caffeine, 18mg ephedrine, 75mg aspirin, 5mg nicotine gum

Train

m5. 44g whey, 25g oats, 25g sugar, 240g pineapple, 6iu insulin. 10g creatine

m6. 300g potato, 300g chicken breast

Sleep sleep, recover, kick ass!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Game upped now. calories increased significantly from carbs.

im pretty ill still and cant stay awake for very long but managing to get food in.

example of morning meal here



will have this every morning after cardio. i should start to blow up soon and get leaner. very excited about the next few months. i shall box myself off from everyone but close friends and family. i shall be a boring cun.t :lol: but who cares, i want something and im willing to sacrafice. never have been before.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

BIg back session tonight. Felt terrible but cant sit in bed anymore. Feel great now.

Tri pressdown

100/12

120/11

140/11

160/8

160/6

Cable curl

80/15

100/11

110/11

120/8

Lat pulldown

90/13

110/12

120/11

130/10

120/11

110/12

Hammer grip pullup

bw/9

100 assist/10

120 assist/10

140 assist/11

150 assist/10

Machine row

120/12

130/12

140/10

150/10

TBar row

45kg/12

65kg/12

90kg/10

65kg/12

FST-7

Straight arm cable pulldown

100/11

90/10

80/10

70/10

60/11

55/11

50/11

Lots of pre exhausting there. Very tired come the end but pushed hard.

Food/Plan

m1. 22g whey, 5 whole eggs, 2 slices of toast, 1/4 honeydew melon, 250ml fruit juice

m2. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 3g cod liver,

m3. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 3g cod liver,

m4. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 3g cod liver,

pre workout: 200mg caffeine, 18mg ephedrine, 75mg aspirin, 5mg nicotine gum

Train

m5. 44g whey, 25g oats, 25g sugar, 240g pineapple, 6iu insulin. 10g creatine

m6. 300g potato, 300g chicken breast


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back is killing me with doms today so must have really hit the spot yesterday.

Trained arms earlier and did 50mins fasted cardio after i woke up

Tri pressdown

100/12

120/12

140/10

120/11

100/12

Cable curl

60/12

70/12

80/11

90/10

Sculls

30kg/15

30kg/13

30kg/10

30kg/9

Seated DB curl

12kg/12

12kg/10

12kg/8

Rope pulldown

80/15

80/12

80/11

70/12

60/12

One arm cable curl

50/12

Cable preacher curl

50/11

40/11

30/13

Cable pulldown (single arm)

50/10

40/10

30/11

Food/Plan

cardio (50mins)

m1. 22g whey, 5 whole eggs, 2 slices of toast, 1/4 honeydew melon, 250ml fruit juice

m2. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 3g cod liver,

m3. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast. 3g cod liver,

pre workout: 200mg caffeine, 18mg ephedrine, 75mg aspirin, 5mg nicotine gum

Train

m5. 44g whey, 25g oats, 25g sugar, 240g pineapple, 6iu insulin. 10g creatine

m6. chips, 2 chicken breast with cheese and bacon and bbq sauce, 3 onion rings, corn on the cob, millionaire sundae.

m6 was this weeks cheat meal. Didnt fancy it yesterday so had it today instead. Update pics tomorrow. Feel like ive had good improvements this week so hopefully it shows in pictures.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This weeks pictures then. 88.6kg so another kg off. Some are a bit blurry, think kates developed temporary parkinsons!



Fun starts mid this week  New creatine!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

no training today. caught up on some rest but did 40 mins fasted cardio.

food has been usual.

m1. 5 whole eggs. 1/4 melon. 2 slices toast. fruit juice. 22g whey

m2. 200g potato and 250g chicken

m3. 200g potato and 250g chicken

m4. 200g potato and 250g chicken

m5. 200g potato and 250g chicken

thats it today. no need for more. strangly looking forward to getting up early tomorrow for cardio as last weeks illness made the week feel lazy even though i progressed quite well.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest session done:

Machine press

100/14

130/14

150/12

210/10

230/10

Incline DB fly

22.5kg/12

22.5kg/12

22.5kg/9

20kg/10

Decline smith

95kg/12

115kg/9

105kg/9

95kg/10

Cable fly

90/12

80/12

70/12

60/12

Pec Dec

170/10

150/10

130/9

110/12

Wide Dips

bw/12

bw/10

bw/7

Huge pumps.

Food/Plan

wake

200mg caffeine, 50mg zinc. 10mg nicotine gum

40mins cardio

m1. 300g chicken breast. 300g potato. 3g cod liver.

m2. 300g chicken breast. 300g potato. 3g cod liver.

m3. 300g chicken breast. 300g potato. 3g cod liver. 120g pineapple

pre workout: 400mg caffeine, 10mg nicotine gum

Cardio (20mins)/Train/cardio (20mins)

m4. 44g whey, 25g oats, 25g sugar, 120g pineapple, 5iu insulin. 10g creatine

m5. 300g potato, 300g chicken breast


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Coming down nicely mate, how many weeks till comp?

I've always wondered, what's the nicotine gym prewo for?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Coming down nicely mate, how many weeks till comp?
> 
> I've always wondered, what's the nicotine gym prewo for?


11 weeks out this sunday gone mate.

nicotine blunts hunger and raises my aggression after the innitial buzz it gives.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Definite progress in here. Mega impressed and really pleased for u. Keep it up


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Definite progress in here. Mega impressed and really pleased for u. Keep it up


wwll cheers very much. this is fuc.k all though as im just about to hit overdrive 

fun starts now.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> wwll cheers very much. this is fuc.k all though as im just about to hit overdrive
> 
> fun starts now.


Awesome


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Legs

Single leg quad ext.

50/12

60/7

70/12

60/11

50/11

Both Legs

100/13

150/10

130/12

110/9

90/10

ham curl

single leg

50/9

40/10

30/12

20/15

Both legs

80/12

60/14

50/13

40/14

Leg press

300/15

340/13

360/12

Calve raise

400/18

400/16

400/13

400/12

400/11

Food/Plan

wake

200mg caffeine, 50mg zinc.

40mins cardio

m1. 300g chicken breast. 300g potato

m2. 300g chicken breast. 300g potato

pre workout: 400mg caffeine, 120g pineapple

Cardio (20mins)/Train/cardio (20mins)

m3. 44g whey, 25g oats, 25g sugar, 120g pineapple, 5iu insulin. 10g creatine

m4. 300g potato, 300g chicken breast

m5. home made lean mince burgers, buns with all the salad and shizz. Home made oven wedges,baked with a spray of 1kcal and a sprinkle of salt.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arms and shoulders tonight. Very motivated and thoroughly enjoyed 

Dips

bw/20

bw/12

bw/10

Machine shoulder press

250/9

210/12

170/11

Barbell curl

30kg/16

30kg/13

30kg/12

30kg/10

Rope pulldown

100/12

80/12

60/12

50/12

One arm cable curl

50/10

40/10

30/12

DB lat raise

14kg/14

14kg/12

14kg/11

14kg/9

Preacher DB curl

14kg/12

14kg/8

12kg/9

Tri ext. in front of face

16kg/10

14kg/10

14kg/9

Front DB Raise

14kg/12

12kg/9

10kg/12

8kg/11

Rear delt fly

130/10

110/12

90/12

70/11

Food/Plan

wake

200mg caffeine, 50mg zinc.

40mins cardio

m1. 300g chicken breast. 300g potato

m2. 300g chicken breast. 300g potato

pre workout: 400mg caffeine,

Cardio (20mins)/Train/cardio (20mins)

m3. 44g whey, 240g pineapple, 5iu insulin. 10g creatine

m4. 300g potato, 300g chicken breast

m5. home made chicken and pineapple pizza (v.low cheese of which is low fat)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Big back session tonight

Lat pulldown

100/12

130/8

150/10

140/8

130/10

120/12

110/10

Machine row

210/8

150/10

130/10

120/11

110/12

Pullups

Bw/11

bw/8

120 assist/11

140 assist/11

160 assist/10

Yates Row ez bar

80kg/10

70kg/11

60kg/12

60kg/11

60kg/10

Wide grip seated row

200/10

200/8

190/10

180/10

170/10

Straight arms cable pushdown

100/10

80/12

80/10

70/12

70/9

Mega pumped and will be painfull in a few days im sure.

Food/Plan

wake

200mg caffeine, 50mg zinc.

40mins cardio

m1. 300g chicken breast. 300g potato

m2. 300g chicken breast. 300g potato

pre workout: 400mg caffeine,

Cardio (20mins)/Train/cardio (20mins)

m3. 44g whey, 240g pineapple, 5iu insulin. 10g creatine

m4. 300g potato, 300g chicken breast

m5. 3 chicken fajitas, jalapeños, few drops of light mayo and salsa.

Was tired today as well so had an extra hours sleep at lunch which done me the world of good.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Good stuff mcgru


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Good stuff mcgru


Cheers bird. im smashing it. Dead come 10pm, but worth it in the long run


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Cheers bird. im smashing it. Dead come 10pm, but worth it in the long run


It will be  for sure


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

superb mate, see some crackin changes there. u recon ur on track?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> superb mate, see some crackin changes there. u recon ur on track?


Yes mate. Although id like to come in early so that i have time to experiment with carbing up etc.

Just started super supps mid week this week as well so im expecting a big difference over the next few weeks. Very pleased overall and enjoying working my ass off.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Yes mate. Although id like to come in early so that i have time to experiment with carbing up etc.
> 
> Just started super supps mid week this week as well so im expecting a big difference over the next few weeks. Very pleased overall and enjoying working my *aas* off.


fixed.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> fixed.


lol, still got to work hard mate. aas just means i can eat more food and grow into the show.

You've been taking more than me so you know the score

.....you c.unt


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> This weeks pictures then. 88.6kg so another kg off. Some are a bit blurry, think kates developed temporary parkinsons!
> 
> View attachment 110505
> View attachment 110506
> ...


Good progress, your face is starting to look thinner already :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> Good progress, your face is starting to look thinner already :thumbup1:


Oh you.... :wub:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Great week this week. Really feel im progressing in a hugely positive way. Both body and mind.

Room for improvement though:

drop out alcohol (its 7pm on a friday and not a drop yet :lol: ), ive drank every weekend since starting prep so needs to stop now.

Earlier nights, been going to sleep at about 1am and up at 7, so not ideal.

Diet is spot on tbh, Whenever im hungry, i eat. Always have chicken and potato meals ready so no problems there. Everyday feels like progression, everyday is fun.

Chest session tonight.

Decline Smith

65kg/12

95kg/8

115kg/12

105kg/12

95kg/12

Incline DB Fly

22.5kg/9

20kg/9

18kg/11

16kg/11

Fly Machine

170/11

150/9

130/10

110/10

90/12

Cable Fly (on knees)

100/8

80/9

70/8

60/12

60/11

Cable upright chest raise (straight arm)

50/8

40/9

30/10

25/12

20/11

Food/Plan

wake

200mg caffeine, 50mg zinc.

40mins cardio

m1. 300g chicken breast. 300g potato

m2. 300g chicken breast. 300g potato

m3. 300g chicken breast. 300g potato

pre workout: 400mg caffeine,

Cardio (20mins)/Train/cardio (20mins)

m4. 44g whey, 240g pineapple, 5iu insulin. 10g creatine

m5. home made chicken pizza, v low cheese. with garlic ciabatta bread

Well looking forward to a relaxing weekend of films and rest....apart from cardio and training of course :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Trained with a mate today at David Lloyd. ****, that company has got some money!

Shoulders and arms

machine shoulder press

40kg/12

80kg/12

120kg/12

80kg/12

60kg/12

40kg/12

seated DB lat raise

14kg/12

12kg/12

10kg/12

8kg/12

Front DB raise

14kg/12

14kg/12

12kg/11

10kg/10

Seated incline DB curls

16kg/12

16kg/10

16kg/9

Sculls

40kg/12

30kg/12

30kg/10

EZ bar preacher

30kg/12

30kg/8

25kg/12

25kg/10

Cable pushdown

4 sets, not sure of weight, rep range 8 - 12

Food/Plan

wake

200mg caffeine, 50mg zinc.

40mins cardio

m1. 300g chicken breast. 300g potato

m2. 300g chicken breast. 300g potato

m3. 300g chicken breast. 300g potato

pre workout: 400mg caffeine,

Cardio (20mins)/Train/cardio (20mins)

m4. 44g whey, 240g pineapple, 5iu insulin. 10g creatine

m5. two homemade lean mince burgers, buns and oven wedges.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

that was very nice.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This weeks pics then. Too much food I think this week as ive pretty much stayed the same and not got the progress I want. 90kg here (up 1.7kg but started cycle Wednesday). Will reduce calories in first three meals this week and put back in the cardio session I took out.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back session. Love backs sessions me.

Lat pulldown

100/12

120/12

140/10

120/10

100/12

Hammer Row machine

140/11

170/10

150/9

130/9

110/10

Pull ups (hammer grip)

BW/12

BW/8

100 assist/8

120 assist/9

140 assist/10

Yates Row

80kg/12

80kg/9

70kg/12

70kg/10

Straight arm cable pushdows

100/13

100/12

100/7

90/8

80/9

70/10

70/8

*Meal/Plan*

wake. 40 mins cardiom1. 200g potato, 300g chicken breast

m2. 200g potato, 300g chicken breast

m3. 200g potato, 300g chicken breast

pre workout 200mg caffeine

20mins cardio

Train

20mins cardio

m4. tin pineapple, 44g whey, 6iu slin, 10g creatine

m5. home made, low cheese chicken pizza. about 50g protein and 60g carbs, 10g fat.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Leg and arm session tonight:

Legs

Single Leg

50/10

60/9

70/8

60/8

50/8

Both legs

120/10

140/10

150/10

130/10

110/11

Ham curl Single leg

40/12

50/9

40/9

30/9

20/9

Both legs

100/8

90/9

80/8

60/10

50/9

Leg Press

300/20

340/15

380/12

300/17

300/15

Calve Raise

400/19

400/13

400/9

400/8

400/7

Arms

Tri Pushdown

50/12

100/12

140/10

120/10

100/12

Single arm cable curl

30/12

50/10

40/10

30/11

Single arm tri pullkdown

50/12

40/12

30/13

Rope hammer curl

100/10

80/8

60/12

Meal/Plan

wake. 40 mins cardiom1. 200g potato, 300g chicken breast

m2. 200g potato, 300g chicken breast

m3. 200g potato, 300g chicken breast

pre workout 200mg caffeine 18mg ephedrine

20mins cardio

Train

20mins cardio

m4. tin pineapple, 44g whey, 10g creatine

m5. home made lean mince burgers, rolls and oven wedges


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Junkie. Alls looking well mate, they burgers look class


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> Junkie. Alls looking well mate, they burgers look class


awesome mate. an providing you fork out for the extra lean mince, all perfect post workout food.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest session complete. Went for it tonight. Threw some bicep stuff in as well.

Pec Dec

110/15

130/15

170/12

170/12

190/10

170/10

150/11

Incline Smith

75kg/12

105kg/11

95kg/10

85kg/11

85kg/9

Cable curl. single arm

40/12

50/10

40/11

40/11

Incline DB fly

22.5kg/10

20kg/11

18kg/11

Standing DB Curl

16kg/9

14kg/9

12kg/11

Machine Press

250/8

210/9

170/10

150/10

130/11

110/12

100/11

Cable fly (on knees)

90/7

70/9

60/10

55/10

50/8

Cable straight arm chest raise

40/9

35/9

30/9

25/10

20/11

Time: 1hr10mins

Meal/Plan

wake. 50mins cardio

1. 200g potato, 300g chicken breast

m2. 200g potato, 300g chicken breast

m3. 200g potato, 300g chicken breast

pre workout 200mg caffeine 18mg ephedrine

20mins cardio

Train

20mins cardio

m4. tin pineapple, 44g whey, 10g creatine

m5. home made very low cheese chicken pizza.

m6. 3 rice cakes, 200g cottage cheese

A very good day. Worked my ass off but still feel i have lots of energy for hometime which is important. Time for some films with the wife.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

It was shoulders and arms tonight. Lost 3 hours sleep last night as well. Had mates round and we all watched a couple of horrors. So go to bed all fine, wake up at 1am as per for my midnight pis.s....and as i walk past the tele, it flickers on and off. Not a big fu.cking deal at all, but in my semi conscious state, my mind started playing tricks on me, im sat on the toilet, heart in my throat, can hear it beating in my ears really fast, sweating like fu.ck. Calm down in about 2 mins as i fully woke up, but by that point, adrenalin had kicked in and no way i was sleeping. So went and watched tele for 3 hours until tired again.

Anyway, the gym:

*Shoulders*

Heavy DB partial lat raises

30kg/12

30kg/12

30kg/10

Full DB Lat raise

16kg/8

14kg/10

14kg/9

Cable Lat Raise

50/8

40/8

30/10

25/11

20/12

Smith Shoulder Press

65kg/12

95kg/7

85kg/9

75kg/9

65kg/9

Front Delt Cable Raise

35/9

25/10

20/10

15/10

*Arms*

Tri pushdown

80/15

120/12

140/11

160/8

140/9

120/10

100/11

Single arm cable curl

30/10

50/12

40/12

30/12

25/12

Rope pulldown

70/15

70/10

55/10

45/10

DB Hammer Curl

20kg/10

20kg/8

16kg/10

16kg/9

DB Ext. (in front of face)

14kg/12

14kg/8

12kg/8

10kg/10

Cable Preacher Curl

40/15

40/10

30/12

20/13

Time: 1hr20mins

*Meal/Plan*

wake. 200mg caffeine, 18mg ephedrine

40mins cardio

m1. 200g potato, 300g chicken breast

m2. 200g potato, 300g chicken breast. 200mg caffeine, 18mg ephedrine

m3. 200g potato, 300g chicken breast

pre workout 200mg caffeine 18mg ephedrine

20mins cardio

Train

20mins cardio

m4. 66g whey, bowl of honey loops cereal with milk, 10g creatine

m5. 2x chicken breast burgers

m6. 3 rice cakes, 200g cottage cheese

Im pretty beat. Shower and early night. Early morning cardio tomorrow.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Not the greatest of days. I feel exhausted and sick. Only had two meals up until now (good job im dieting). Anyway, got through a back workout.

Lat pulldown

110/12

130/12

150/11

140/11

110/13

110/12

Machine row

130/10

210/7

190/12

150/10

Hammer pull ups

bw/7

assist 100/9

assist 120/8

assist 140/9

Wide pull ups

140/8

160/9

170/12

170/10

Straight arm pulldown

100/11

80/10

60/11

50/11

50/10

*Meal/Plan*

wake. 200mg caffeine, 18mg ephedrine

40mins cardio

m1. 200g potato, 300g chicken breast

m2. 200g potato, 300g chicken breast. 200mg caffeine, 18mg ephedrine

pre workout 200mg caffeine 18mg ephedrine

20mins cardio

Train

20mins cardio

m3. 66g whey, bowl of golden nuggets cereal with milk

m4. 200g potato, 300g chicken breast

Going to have a couple of days off now to get energy back so i can go hard again next week. First break in about while to be fair.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This weeks pictures. 88.7kg this week. down 1.3 kg from last weeks. Im pretty happy with progress. veins popping in places they werent before like legs and lats. I have kicked my ass this week and have needed this weekends rest. Really want to start getting big progress fast now.

Switching carb sources from potato to basmati rice. 50g per meal. water/fat should start falling off.

This weeks pics then. 88.7kg. 9 weeks out.



Rested well, going to kick my ass again this week. Looking forward to it as well :lol: ...what a strange concept.


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Hiya


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Hiya


hi lurvly. how you doing you spunk bucket


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> hi lurvly. how you doing you spunk bucket


Pah wish I was! Be nice to get some action! Haha.

Am fine, wading my way through every sh1t day as it comes lol.

U alright? Looking fit! I mean your diet and training is obviously coming along...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Pah wish I was! Be nice to get some action! Haha.
> 
> Am fine, wading my way through every sh1t day as it comes lol.
> 
> U alright? Looking fit! I mean your diet and training is obviously coming along...


lol. if its any consolation, id shag you in a second if not taken. but ive got an average coc.k and last 5 minutes so not sure how useful that would be :lol:


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol. if its any consolation, id shag you in a second if not taken. but ive got an average coc.k and last 5 minutes so not sure how useful that would be :lol:


PMSL well something better than nothing I suppose!! I'm flattered to hear it lol


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol. if its any consolation, id shag you in a second if not taken. but ive got an average coc.k and last 5 minutes so not sure how useful that would be :lol:


5 minutes?

You flash cvnt.....


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

full rest day today. wanted to train but know ill be ****ed by wednesday without the rest.

very motivated and happy.

food today:

m1. 300g chicken. 50g rice

m2. 300g chicken. 50g rice

m3. 300g chicken. 50g rice

m4. 200g lean beef mince patties. 2 bread rolls.

m5. 66g whey


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Legs and arms tonight. Less sets than usual, but more than double the time to perform each rep.

Quad ext.

60/15

40/15

20/14

20/15

Cable Curl (EZ bar)

40/15

40/15

30/15

20/15

Cable Tri pushdown (straight bar, over hand grip)

70/15

70/15

60/15

50/15

Now went onto usual style, but really slow reps.

Hamstring curl

50/15

50/11

40/12

40/12

Seated DB curl

14kg/12

12kg/9

10kg/12

Sculls

40kg/8

30kg/10

30kg/9

Leg Press

200/23

240/18

280/13

280/11

Meal/Plan

wake.

40mins cardio

1. 50 rice, 300g chicken breast

m2. 50 rice, 300g chicken breast

m3. 50 rice, 300g chicken breast

20mins cardio

Train

20mins cardio

m4. tin pineapple, 66g whey,

m5. home made very low cheese chicken pizza.

m6. 3 rice cakes, 200g cottage cheese

Full refreshed from the weekends rest. Prop will be f.ucked again in a few days time :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Chest tonight:

Pec dec

70/15

100/15

80/15

70/15

Incline DB fly

22.5kg/13

22.5kg/10

22.5kg/9

22.5kg/8

Cable fly

100/8

80/13

80/9

70/9

straight arm cable chest raise

40/10

35/9

30/11

25/11

Wide Dips

BW/15

BW/12

BW/10

BW/8

Machine press

250/10

210/9

170/10

150/9

130/10

110/10

90/10

*Meal/Plan*

wake.

40mins cardio

m1. 50 rice, 300g chicken breast

m2. 50 rice, 300g chicken breast

m3. 50 rice, 300g chicken breast

20mins cardio

Train

20mins cardio

m4. tin pineapple, 66g whey,

m5. 2 home made lean mince burgers and buns, lettuce, tomato, onion

m6. 2 rice cakes, 200g cottage cheese

*Supps.*

ECA

Whey

vit C

Omega 3 fish oils


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

alrite brews! all lookin braw in here as per


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> alrite brews! all lookin braw in here as per


Be even better this weekend. Things have gone awesome this week already and only wednesday.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arms and shoulders tonight.

Tri pushdown

100/13

120/12

150/12

170/8

140/12

120/13

Single arm cable curl

30/12

50/12

40/12

35/12

Smith shoulder press

75kg/10

95kg/7

115kg/7

95kg/9

85kg/9

75kg/9

DB Hammer Curls

20kg/12

20kg/10

20kg/8

Machine shoulder press

250/10

210/9

170/8

Cable let raise

45/8

35/8

25/10

20/12

20/9

20/8

Front delt cable raise

35/8

30/8

25/8

20/10

Upright cable row

100/10

80/9

60/12

60/10

Meal/Plan

wake.

40mins cardio

m1. 50 rice, 300g chicken breast

m2. 50 rice, 300g chicken breast

m3. 50 rice, 300g chicken breast

20mins cardio

Train

20mins cardio

m4. tin pineapple, 66g whey,

m5. 2 home made lean mince burgers and buns, lettuce, tomato, onion


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Well, 11 hour day at work done. 40 mins cardio and a 35 set back workout. Good job im motivated or id probably have passed out at some point

Lat Pulldown

80/12

110/8

150/10

140/9

130/9

120/10

Yates machine row

100/8

120/10

140/8

120/8

100/10

Straight arm lat pushdown

120/12

100/10

80/10

70/10

60/11

Hammer pullup

bw/8

80 assist/9

100 assist/9

120 assist/9

140 assist/9

wide grip pullup

100 assist/6

140 assist/11

140 assist/9

150 assist/9

160 assist/8

Wide grip low cable row

200/12

200/10

200/8

180/12

180/10

Reverse cable crossover

50/5 drop 35/4

30/9

25/10

20/10

15/10

*Meal/Plan*

wake.

40mins cardio

m1. 50 rice, 300g chicken breast

m2. 50 rice, 300g chicken breast

m3. 50 rice, 300g chicken breast

20mins cardio

Train

20mins cardio

m4. tin pineapple, 66g whey,

m5. 3 chicken fajitas

*Supps.*

ECA

Whey

vit C

Omega 3 fish oils


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Coming on a treat bro


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Justin Cider said:


> Coming on a treat bro


should be a big difference this week. had a hood week


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Leg workout tonight.

leg ext.

70/15

100/12

130/5

150/10

170/10

140/9

120/10

100/12

80/8

Ham curl

80/12

100/10

120/8

80/10

60/10

50/11

40/12

40/8

Leg Press

300/22

360/16

340/16

340/14

240/13

Cafl raise

400/18

400/14

400/10

400/9

400/8

400/8

*Meal/Plan*

wake.

40mins cardio

m1. 40 rice, 300g chicken breast

m2. 40 rice, 300g chicken breast

m3. 50 rice, 300g chicken breast

20mins cardio

Train

20mins cardio

m4. 1/2 tin pineapple, 66g whey,

m5. home made chicken pizza.

*Supps.*

ECA

Whey

vit C

Omega 3 fish oils


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Hey u im just checking in 

Looks like you've had a good week! Well done!!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Hang in there brother. What dosages of eca & vit c u running mate


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Hey u im just checking in
> 
> Looks like you've had a good week! Well done!!


I def think i have. pics tomorrow should show 



JANIKvonD said:


> Hang in there brother. What dosages of eca & vit c u running mate


vit c is 1g 3x a day

eca is 18mg eph, 200mg caffeine, 75mg aspirin 3x a day.

Hanging in well mate. tired but thats ok, relaxed night and be fine tomorrow. Training with some guys from t muscle tomorrow so should be good.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

trained with the boys today. did chest and arms. cant be ****d to write anything as ive been eating carbs since i got back :lol: must be on at least 3000g by now...

ive got no idea what i weigh. will do progress pics and weigh in tomorrow after fasted cardio.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This weeks pictures. 8 weeks out. 87.9kg so 0.8kg down from last week.



Its going to be a gritty week this next week, but i've got it covered :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Yesterdays workout. Chest and arms

DB press

17.5kg/12

27.5kg/12

32.5kg/12

40kg/6

37.5kg/8

Bit shi.t, but not used to dumbells as my gym only goes up to 30kg so my wrists just kept wanting to turn in.

Cable fly

6/12

8/5.5

6/8

5/11

4/11

3/13

Machine press

40kg/12

80kg/10

40kg/11

40kg/8

Incline smith

60kg/12

100kg/3 drop 80kg/5

80kg/8

60kg/8

Incline DB fly

22.5kg/8

20kg/9

Arms

Bicep curl machine

80kg/7

70kg/6 rp 1

40kg/7.5

DB hammers

20kg/9

17.5kg/8

15kg/9

12.5kg/9

10kg/10

DB Preacher machine

12.5kg/8

10kg/8

7.5kg/9

7.5kg/8

Standing DB extention

15kg/8

12.5kg/8

10kg/8

Then had a 5 hour refeed and got through a lot of carbs.

Today ive done 40mins fasted cardio, posing. And am back to regular diet. Absolutely starving from the refeed but is fine. Needs must.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back and arm session. Loads of energy today but hungry...obviously.

Lat Pulldown

100/12

120/12

170/10

190/8 2 partials

150/9

130/10

Machine yates row

130/12

150/10

170/8

130/8

110/10

Bicep cable curl

50/12

40/12

30/12

20/13

Behind neck smith shrugs

75kg/10

115kg/10

155kg/10

175kg/8

115kg/8

Rope Pulldown

60/12

80/15

100/10

80/11

60/11

DB Preacher curl

18kg/7

14kg/9

12kg/8

10kg/8

Pullups Wide grip

BW/8 2partials

Pullups hammer grip

BW/11 1partial

Pullups Wide grip

BW/6

Pullups hammer grip

BW/8

Tri pressdown

170/11

170/9

150/9

130/9

Low cable row

200/13

200/10

200/9

200/8

Straight arm lat pushdown

100/10

90/8

80/8

70/8

60/9

50/9

40/15

*Meals/Plan*

6.00am: wake, ECA

6.30am: 45mins cardio (avec le Wife today)

7.30am: m1. 6 eggs whites, 2 whole eggs

8.30am: walk to work (30mins steady pace)

10.00am: m2. 40g basmati rice, 300g chicken breast, hot sauce

11.00am: ECA

13.00pm: m3. 40g basmati rice, 300g chicken breast, hot sauce

16.00pm: m4. 40g basmati rice, 300g chicken breast, hot sauce

16.30pm: ECA

17.00pm: walk to gym

17.15pm: TRAIN then walk home

19.00pm: 1/2 tin pineapple, 66g whey

20.00pm: 200g potato, 200g extra lean mince

Then relax and enjoy the rest!

*Supps.*

ECA

Vit C

Omega 3 fish oils

Whey


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Things coming along nicely now. Got that hunger about 10 minutes after i finish each meal. Thats when i know im burning fat at its fasted rate. Nothing touches the sides.

Just right amount of food to cardio/training at this stage i think as i have just enough energy to get me through until about 9pm and then im beat. But can still get up at 6am for cardio and enjoy it.

Never enjoyed dieting so much. Obviously its hard, but im enjoying it. Cannot wait to be ripped up fully and then get up on stage


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Another day nailed! Had phases of craving anything with sugar today. Only lasts about 10 minutes and then goes, but my god, in those 10 minutes i get full on hypo feeling. Just have to get on with it and it passes.

*Shoulders*

Machine shoulder press

100/12

150/12

250/12

230/11

210/10

190/9

Single arm cable curl

55/11

50/10

45/9

40/10

35/10

Cable lat raise

35/10

30/11

25/11

20/10

Rope pulldown

80/15

80/12

80/12

Front delt raise

30/10

25/10

20/10

15/10

DB lat raise

16kg/8

14kg/10

12kg/10

10kg/10

Oly bar curl

50kg/10

40kg/12

40kg/9

Rear delt fly

120/8

110/10

100/8

90/8

Tri pushdown

170/11

150/10

130/10

Underhand tri pulldown

100/8

80/9

60/10

good session. ready to pop.

*Meals/Plan*

6.00am: wake, ECA

6.30am: 45mins cardio (avec le Wife today)

7.30am: m1. 6 eggs whites, 2 whole eggs

8.30am: walk to work (30mins steady pace)

10.00am: m2. 40g basmati rice, 300g chicken breast, hot sauce

11.00am: ECA

13.00pm: m3. 40g basmati rice, 300g chicken breast, hot sauce

16.00pm: m4. 40g basmati rice, 300g chicken breast, hot sauce

16.30pm: ECA

17.00pm: walk to gym

17.15pm: TRAIN then walk home

19.00pm: 1/2 tin pineapple, 66g whey

20.00pm: 200g potato, 200g extra lean mince

*Supps.*

ECA

Vit C

Omega 3 fish oils

Whey

Im laying the bricks here, focusing on nailing each day at a time!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Trained legs tonight.

Did about 28 sets.

Im tired though so cant be ****d to write

All good though mentally, just body wants to sleep.

I'd go train chest if it would let me.....****.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Trained early today. Awesome session. No one there but me and my music

Cable Fly

60/15

80/10

70/10

60/10

Incline Smith

65kg/8

95kg/8

115kg/11

105kg/10

95kg/10

Incline DB fly

25kg/9

20kg/9

18kg/9

Fly Machine

190/10 2 partials

170/10 2 partials

150/11 1 partial

Jay Cutlers (as i now realise they are called this thanks to CJ)

40/10

30/10

20/11

FST-7

Machine Press

210/8

170/8

150/8

130/9

110/9

90/12

90/10

Had 44g whey and 30g oats, 20g sugar half pre and half intra workout. Then straight home, tin of pineapple and 10 egg whites for post workout. Didnt fancy eating after training so just blitzed all the egg whites and pineapple together and downed it :lol:


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Hope you see this prep through mate, be good to see you on stage


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RACK said:


> Hope you see this prep through mate, be good to see you on stage


no question mate. its literally just a matter of 7 weeks now. im already there in my head.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back session this morning.

Lat pulldown

100/12

130/10

170/9 1partial

150/9 2 partials

140/9 2 partials

Yates machine row

190/8 2 partials

170/8 2 partials

150/8 2 partials

Smith shrugs

115kg/10

165kg/8

145kg/8

135kg/10

T Bar rows

80kg/8 2 partials

75kg/8 1 partial

70kg/9

Wide grip cable row

200/13

200/10

200/9 1 partial

V grip cable row

200/12

200/9

200/8

*Food/plan*

6.00am wake, ECA 22g whey

6.30am Train, 22g whey

7.30am 10 egg whites

30mins cardio

9.00am half tin pineapple

10.00am 200g potato, 250g piri piri white fish

1.00pm 200g potato, 250g piri piri white fish

4.00pm 200g potato, 250g piri piri white fish

30mins cardio

8.00pm 200g potato, 250g piri piri white fish

*Supps.*

fish oils

ECA

Vit C

Job done.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

food prep. 60 egg whites. piri piri white fish and potato. pineapple.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> View attachment 113188
> 
> 
> food prep. 60 egg whites. piri piri white fish and potato. pineapple.


60!! Foooooooook me


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> 60!! Foooooooook me


lol few days worth. not all for today. took me about 30 mins to split them all!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Looking good there matey. Great progression. How are your energy levels throughout the day?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol few days worth. not all for today. took me about 30 mins to split them all!


Lol, I bet it did. I'd get forearm pump doing all those at once :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

MuscleM8 said:


> Looking good there matey. Great progression. How are your energy levels throughout the day?


Energy levels are fine mate, im f.ucked come 9 - 10pm, but thats fine as its bed time.

ECA is probably helping big time though to be fair.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, I bet it did. I'd get forearm pump doing all those at once :lol:


My forearms are used to being heavily worked


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> My forearms are used to being heavily worked


All the writing you do


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> All the writing you do


err..yes, writing :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> err..yes, writing :whistling:


Anyway, how's it's going? On track to be at your best in 7 weeks?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Anyway, how's it's going? On track to be at your best in 7 weeks?


Of course. I'll kill myself if i have too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Of course. I'll kill myself if i have too


I don't think the corpse look is in this season 

Good on you though mate, better (and bigger) man than me for it! :beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This weeks photos then. Weighed 87.1kg this morning. 0.8kg down on last week.



No training today. Went to plymouth last night to watch mickey flanigan. Was incredibly funny.

Todays food:

m1. 250g white fish, 200g potato

m2. 10 eggs whites

m3. 250g white fish, 200g potato

m4. 10 eggs whites

m5. 250g white fish, 200g potato

Happy with results so far. I want faster ones, but dont we all lol. I think the white fish will make a big difference over the next week.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Sounding positive mate! Diet looks nice too!

Gonna blend some egg whites and pineapple up tomorrow, see what it's like, may throw a scoop of strawberry whey in too though lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Sounding positive mate! Diet looks nice too!
> 
> Gonna blend some egg whites and pineapple up tomorrow, see what it's like, may throw a scoop of strawberry whey in too though lol


eat the pineapple seperate for gods sake :lol:

and yeah, a splash of milk in the egg whites and just tastes like milk.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Trained shoulders this morning.

*Shoulders *

Smith shoulder press

75kg.10

95kg/8

115kg/8

105kg/8

95kg/11

DB Lat raise

20kg/8

18kg/8

16kg/10

Front straight arms EZ bar raise

30kg/10

30kg/8

25kg/9

Rear Delt Fly

120/12

120/9

100/10

FST-7 Machine Press

170/13

170/12

170/10

150/10

130/10

110/11

110/10

*Food/plan*

m1. 44g whey. ECA

Train

m2. 10 egg whites

m3. 200g potato, 200g white fish fillets.

m4. 200g potato, 200g white fish fillets.

m5. 200g potato, 200g white fish fillets. ECA

Cardio (40mins)

m6. 10 egg whites

m7. 200g potato, 200g white fish fillets.

*Supps.*

Vit c

fish oils

whey

ECA

Hoping to loose another 0.8kg this week.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arm training this morning:

Seated DB Curl

18kg/8

16kg/16

Scull Crushers

50kg/8

40kg/9

EZ Bar Curl

40kg/10

40kg/8

Tricep Pull Down

160/8

140/9

Cable preacher curl

55/11

55/8

Rope Pulldown

70/11.5

70/9

*Food/Plan*

m1. 22g whey, ECA

TRAIN

m2. 1 scoop whey, 10 egg whites, splash of milk

30mins cardio

m3. 200g potato, 200g white fish

m4. 200g potato, 200g white fish

m5. 200g potato, 200g white fish, ECA

30mins cardio

m6. 200g potato, 200g white fish

m7. 1 scoop whey, 10 egg whites, splash of milk

*Supps.*

whey

fish oils

ECA

vit c


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Good vid people might like to watch. Cant wait for training tomorrow morning now.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Hard leg session. Went for it.

Leg Ext.

110/12

130/12

150/10

130/10

110/10

Ham Curl

80/12

110/12

110/9

90/10

Leg Press

360/20

340/20

320/20

Smith hack squat

105kg/12

95kg/10

85kg/12

Calf Raise

400/20

300/15

400/13

400/11

400/10

400/8

First time squatting in ages. Smith hacks really hit the spot. Felt it all in hams, glutes and quads and minimal strain on my knees. Not huge volume, i did a dorian. Cut the amount in half and do it properly. Legs like jelly now.

Doing the 20 rep lep presses before the squat meant i was blowing out my ass when i got to them.

About 1 - 2 minutes rest between sets.

Whole workout done in 40 mins.

*Food/Plan*

m1. 22g whey, ECA

TRAIN

m2. 1 scoop whey, 10 egg whites, splash of milk

30mins cardio

m3. 200g potato, 200g white fish

m4. 200g potato, 200g white fish

m5. 200g potato, 200g white fish, ECA

30mins cardio

m6. 200g potato, 200g white fish

m7. 1 scoop whey, 10 egg whites, splash of milk

*Supps.*

whey

fish oils

ECA

vit c


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Good vid people might like to watch. Cant wait for training tomorrow morning now.


Cheers for that mate. Got me pumped for legs this morning!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ClarkyBoy said:


> Cheers for that mate. Got me pumped for legs this morning!


lol, just done legs too. Go kill it mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Its been over a full circuit of training now and i can honestly say its a much better way to train. No distractions and in fact i have more energy. Come 5pm, im winding down from a long days work and im already pretty drained. If not calorie restricted then it would prob be ok in the evening, but seeing as i am dieting, makes sense to do it fresh in the morning when full rested.

Trained chest this morning.

Pec Dec (warm ups)

110/12

130/12

150/12

Incline Smith

75kg/12

105kg/9

125kg/7

105kg/11

85kg/10

Decline Close Grip Smith

105kg/8

95kg/7

85kg/8

Incline DB Flies

22.5kg/9

20kg/8

18kg/8

Cable Flies

80/9

60/9

Food/Plan

m1. 22g whey, C&A

TRAIN

m2. 1 scoop whey, 10 egg whites, splash of milk

30mins cardio

m3. 200g potato, 200g white fish, C&A

m4. 200g potato, 200g white fish

m5. 200g potato, 200g white fish, C&A

30mins cardio

m6. 200g potato, 200g white fish

m7. 1 scoop whey, 10 egg whites, splash of milk

Supps.

whey

fish oils

Caffeine & Aspirin

vit c

Huge hunger but still really enjoying it all. Laying off the ephedrine for a bit. Chesteze is costing a fortune


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back this morning.

Straight arms pushdown

30/12

50/8

70/9

60/10

50/11

Yates Row

50kg/8

80kg/10

100kg/7

80kg/9

One Arm TBar rows (side on)

55kg/9

55kg/8

50kg/9

Wide Grip chest plate row

210/9

190/9

Lat P.down

190/7

150/8.5

130/9

*Food/Plan*

m1. 1 scoop whey, 10 egg whites, splash of milk, C&A

TRAIN

m2. 1 scoop whey, 10 egg whites, splash of milk

30mins cardio

m3. 200g potato, 200g white fish, C&A

m4. 200g potato, 200g white fish

m5. 200g potato, 200g white fish, C&A

30mins cardio

m6. 200g potato, 200g white fish

m7. 1 scoop whey, 8 egg whites, splash of milk

*Supps.*

whey

fish oils

Caffeine & Aspirin

vit c

*ZKK full vid for anyone wanting a watch. Zack is immense!*


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Bloody hell Zack is looking awesome. Huge mofo.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Extra cardio session added in the evenings now. Im sat around for 5 - 6 hours so might as well get a bit of cardio done in that time.

This mornings arm workout:

Seated DB Curl

20kg/8

18kg/8

Tri Cable Pressdown

170/10

160/10

150/10

DB Preacher curl

16kg/8

14kg/9

Sculls

45kg/8

35kg/9

30kg/0

Preacher DB Hammer Curl

18kg/7

16kh/7

Machine Close Grip Press

250/8

210/8

170/8

*Food/Plan*

m1. 1 scoop whey, 10 egg whites, splash of milk,C&A

TRAIN

m2. 1 scoop whey, 10 egg whites, splash of milk

30mins cardio

m3. 200g potato, 200g white fish, C&A

m4. 200g potato, 200g white fish

m5. 200g potato, 200g white fish, C&A

30mins cardio

m6. 200g potato, 200g white fish

40mins cardio

m7. 1 scoop whey, 8 egg whites, splash of milk

*Supps.*

whey

fish oils

Caffeine & Aspirin

vit c

Pictures tomorrow


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hows it going mate? are you surviving the prep well??


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> Hows it going mate? are you surviving the prep well??


yeah mate. really enjoying it. its hard obviously but that just makes it more fun when results come.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> yeah mate. really enjoying it. its hard obviously but that just makes it more fun when results come.


Im the same.. Ive had a couple of bad days recently.. but got through them. only 8 more weeks to go.. that sounds like a life time now lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> Im the same.. Ive had a couple of bad days recently.. but got through them. only 8 more weeks to go.. that sounds like a life time now lol


It does sound like a long time, but it flies by. Not as you are going through, but as you look back. Nail it. And remember, if you are going to crack as we all do every now and again, eat cheap ice cream to fill you up. There is fuc.k all in the cheap stuff appart from ice and a bit of milk :lol:


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

just had a flick through ...keep at it mate , where you competing ?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

alrite ya big fuker. hows it coming along?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

loganator said:


> just had a flick through ...keep at it mate , where you competing ?


6 weeks out this sunday mate. Portsmouth. Aiming for classics if i can make weight.



JANIKvonD said:


> alrite ya big fuker. hows it coming along?


Really well mate. Had a great week this week and think im bang on target. Would like to push a little more and get ahead though at this stage.


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> 6 weeks out this sunday mate. Portsmouth. Aiming for classics if i can make weight.
> 
> Really well mate. Had a great week this week and think im bang on target. Would like to push a little more and get ahead though at this stage.


good luck buddy will be checking in on your progress


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

who's prepping you mate? or you doing it yourself?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> who's prepping you mate? or you doing it yourself?


Doing it myself mate. Thats the most fun part in my eyes, see changes because of your own decisions. Not just that, but some of my methods are vastly different from what your regular prep guys would agree with or advise therefore id prob not stick to what they were saying.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

My coach is helping with diet and gear... but training wise... im doing myself..

well you seem to be doing well on your own fella :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> My coach is helping with diet and gear... but training wise... im doing myself..
> 
> well you seem to be doing well on your own fella :thumbup1:


My methods are unproven though as ive not actually got up there and ive not won anything. I guess we will see in 6 weeks time.....

To Be Continued...


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Just stay the fck away from maccy d's :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> Just stay the fck away from maccy d's :lol:


i make my own burgers mate. chicken breast. Actually a lot nicer.

Although i am partial to a flame grilled Burger king....might go all out and get a triple whopper tonight. Actually no point fuc.king about. 2 triple whoppers.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i make my own burgers mate. chicken breast. Actually a lot nicer.
> 
> Although i am partial to a flame grilled Burger king....might go all out and get a triple whopper tonight. Actually no point fuc.king about. 2 triple whoppers.


cheat day for ffs lol.

The first 4 weeks of prep I didnt have a cheat meal. Then had a pizza hut feast... but will be keeping cheat meal to once a fortnight..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> cheat day for ffs lol.
> 
> The first 4 weeks of prep I didnt have a cheat meal. Then had a pizza hut feast... but will be keeping cheat meal to once a fortnight..


Dont really do cheat days mate. If you fancy a burger, i just have it. I put in a lot of work, i like burgers...i like tren :lol:


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Heya phm, good luck in the comp.  I'm entering the UKBFF south also, beginner class. What class are you entering?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ginnus21 said:


> Heya phm, good luck in the comp.  I'm entering the UKBFF south also, beginner class. What class are you entering?


Going for the classics my mate. We've not got too long now. :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Shoulders and cardio this morning.

Smith shoulders press

65kg/12

95kg/6

115kg/11

105kg/10

95kg/10

DB Lat raise

20kg/10

16kg/10

16kg/9

Front EZ bar raise

30kg/12

30kg/10

30kg/8

Rear Delt Fly

130/11

120/11

110/11

Meals/Plan

Refeeding with a fair bit of chocolate Wont go into details as i feel its boring lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

10 litres of egg white...check!!


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I read this thread everytime it gets bumped but never really know what to say.. Your dedication is amazing and the results are speaking for themselves!!

Are your cardio sessions still a steady walk at an incline?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> View attachment 114143
> 
> 
> 10 litres of egg white...check!!


Where are they from mate?


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Tom90 said:


> I read this thread everytime it gets bumped but never really know what to say.. Your dedication is amazing and the results are speaking for themselves!!
> 
> Are your cardio sessions still a steady walk at an incline?


Same. Just opening the pics on the first page in new tabs and clicking through the tabs is jaw dropping the difference week by week.

Top work PHM! Best of luck at the show mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> View attachment 114143
> 
> 
> 10 litres of egg white...check!!


Boke


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Tom90 said:


> I read this thread everytime it gets bumped but never really know what to say.. Your dedication is amazing and the results are speaking for themselves!!
> 
> Are your cardio sessions still a steady walk at an incline?


well cheers mate. good to know people are reading. i dont feel dedicated. just love doing it. cardio still the steady state incline and just added ten minutes of slow abb crunches at the end of evening session.



Goosh said:


> Same. Just opening the pics on the first page in new tabs and clicking through the tabs is jaw dropping the difference week by week.
> 
> Top work PHM! Best of luck at the show mate.


thanks mate. not something others cant acheive themselves though tbh.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Where are they from mate?


macro mate.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

CHOCOLATE!!!!????!!!!

damn u mcgru


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> CHOCOLATE!!!!????!!!!
> 
> damn u mcgru


lol. and bucket loads of it. galaxy ripple. minstrals. dairy milk tray. mmmmmm.....


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> lol. and bucket loads of it. galaxy ripple. minstrals. dairy milk tray. mmmmmm.....


Stop it!!!!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Stop it!!!!!


fuc.k it. smash in a bar and then go do an hours cardio. So worth it in my eyes.

250 calories eaten and then about 400 done to cancel it out...you are in fact doing extra...crack on!


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> fuc.k it. smash in a bar and then go do an hours cardio. So worth it in my eyes.
> 
> 250 calories eaten and then about 400 done to cancel it out...you are in fact doing extra...crack on!


don't tempt me, carte dior ice cream is £2 at tesco i'll walk for 2hours fasted on treadmill just for that sh*t lol


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

6 weeks out, 87.5kg. so weight up 0.4kg. As expected...this fricken camera is shi.t and shows f.uck all. Oh well.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Justin Cider said:


> don't tempt me, carte dior ice cream is £2 at tesco i'll walk for 2hours fasted on treadmill just for that sh*t lol


they have it in low fat as well mate. If you know you have worked your ass off all week, then go treat yourself to a few bowls and then crack on. unless you are a few weeks out from a show, this really wont hurt providing you are training hard and putting a few cardio sessions in a week.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> they have it in low fat as well mate. If you know you have worked your ass off all week, then go treat yourself to a few bowls and then crack on. unless you are a few weeks out from a show, this really wont hurt providing you are training hard and putting a few cardio sessions in a week.


Do they? I didn't know that i'll keep a eye out for that now... So so tempted to go shop and get some, been laying in bed for past 4 hours from hammering legs earlier, need to get the last of my food in me too but really can't be ****d to move haha...

Looking powerful mate, looking real powerful...


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Legs this morning. Really enjoyable. Sacked the leg press off now for hack squats as the max on the leg press is too light.

Smith hack squats

65kg/8

115kg/5

145kg/8

135kg/11

125kg/11

Stiff Leg Deads

60kg/8

110kg/8

100kg/8

90kg/8

Quad ext.

150/11

130/11

110/11

Ham curl

100/11

90/11

80/11

Food/plan

Wake, caffeine, aspirin

m1. 1 scoop whey, 10 egg whites.

Train

30 mins cardio

m2. 1 scoop whey, 10 egg whites.

m3. 200g potato, 200g white fish

m4. 200g potato, 200g white fish

m5. 200g potato, 200g white fish

m6. 200g potato, 200g white fish

m7. 1 scoop whey, 10 egg whites.

Formula one today. Looking forward to seeing where everyone is. Come on Lewis :thumbup1:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

chest this morning. strongest session in about a year!

incline smith

75kg/8

115kg/5

135kg/6

125kg/8

115kg/9

decline smith

115kg/8

105kg/9

95kg/8

incline db fly

22.5kg/11

22.5kg/9

22.5kg/8

cable fly

90/9

80/10

food/plan

wake. caffeine aspirin

m1. 10 egg whites, scoop of whey. banana

train

m2. 10 egg whites, scoop of whey. 2 waffles

m3. 300g potato. 1 chicken breast

m4. 300g potato. 1 chicken breast

m5. 2 chicken breast in low calories buns. lettuce. tomato. relish. onion

m6. 2 slices of toast. 3 whole eggs. 7 whites

prob looks a bit unorthodox but all part of the plan


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Back training

Straight arm pushdown

30/12

50/6

80/8

70/8

60/10

One arm tbar row

60kg/10

55kg/10

55kg/9

BOR

110kg/9

100kg/8

90kg/9

Machine Row wide grip

210/10

190/11

Lat Pulldown

170/8

150/9

food/plan

wake. caffeine aspirin

m1. 10 egg whites, scoop of whey. banana

train

m2. 10 egg whites, scoop of whey. 2 waffles

m3. 300g potato. 1 chicken breast

45mins cardio

m4. 300g potato. 1 chicken breast

30mins cardio

m5. 2 chicken breast in low calories buns. lettuce. tomato. relish. onion

40mins cardio

m6. 2 slices of toast. 5 whole eggs

Supps.

ECA

Vit C

fish oils


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

Oi oi sexy hows it going?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

*Shoulders*

When i woke up, i wasnt up for it, but got into the groove after a few set and was 3 reps up on main compound set compared to last week.

Smith shoulder press

65kg/12

95kg/8

115kg/11

105kg/10

95kg/11

Seated DB Lat raise

16kg/11

16kg/9

14kg/11

Front delt EZ bar raise

35kg/10

30kg/10

30kg/9

Rear delt fly

130/12

130/9

110/9

*food/plan*

wake. caffeine aspirin

m1. 10 egg whites, scoop of whey. banana

train

m2. 10 egg whites, scoop of whey. 2 waffles

m3. 200g potato. 1 chicken breast

45mins cardio

m4. 200g potato. 1 chicken breast

30mins cardio

m5. 2 chicken breast in low calories buns. lettuce. tomato. relish. onion

40mins cardio

m6. 2 slices of wholemeal toast. 3 whole eggs 3 whites.

*Supps.*

ECA

Vit C

fish oils


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Nice one mcgru  have a great day x


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

dipdabs said:


> Oi oi sexy hows it going?


haha. only just seen this. all good. just dieting for my show. where you been?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Nice one mcgru  have a great day x


currennly parked up with the hazards on the works van engine has decided to explode hhaha. oh well. ive got my meals so who cares


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> currennly parked up with the hazards on the works van engine has decided to explode hhaha. oh well. ive got my meals so who cares


oh no way! paid for doing nothing? WIN!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> oh no way! paid for doing nothing? WIN!


thats pretty much every day haha.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Abbs getting that 3D look now and veins starting to creep in on lower pubic/oblique area.



Shrink wrap mode starts now :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2013)

Looking well mate


----------



## dipdabs (Jun 14, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> haha. only just seen this. all good. just dieting for my show. where you been?


I have just been working. Went out a few weeks ago and had my phone pinched, only just sorted a new one with the internet so havent been able to get on and dam ive missed the pictures... Lolll


----------



## Englishman (Oct 4, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Abbs getting that 3D look now and veins starting to creep in on lower pubic/oblique area.
> 
> View attachment 114619
> 
> ...


Really impressive picture mate, your going to nail that comp!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Englishman said:


> Really impressive picture mate, your going to nail that comp!


cheers mate. lets hope so.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Looking awesome mate, keep at it!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Arm training this morning:

Seated DB Curl

20kg/10

18kg/10

Close grip bench

105kg/12

105kg/9

95kg/9

DB Preacher Curl

18kg/8

16kg/9

Sculls

45kg/9

40kg/8

30kg/8

Hammer DB Preacher curl

18kg/8

16kg/8

Cable pressdown

180/8

170/9

160/8

Up on everything

*food/plan*

wake. caffeine aspirin

m1. 10 egg whites, scoop of whey. banana

train

m2. 10 egg whites, scoop of whey. 2 waffles

m3. 200g potato. 1 chicken breast

45mins cardio

m4. 200g potato. 1 chicken breast

30mins cardio

m5. 2 chicken breast in low calories buns. lettuce. tomato. relish. onion

40mins cardio

m6. 2 slices of wholemeal toast. 3 whole eggs 3 whites.

*Supps.*

ECA

Vit C

fish oils


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

def know wtf your doing anyway mate


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Morning sh1tface  have a good one! X


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

This weeks pics, 4.5 weeks out. 87.0kg, pumped up and sweating my tits off as we have it proper cold down here and heating is on full whack!!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> This weeks pics, 4.5 weeks out. 87.0kg, pumped up and sweating my tits off as we have it proper cold down here and heating is on full whack!!
> 
> View attachment 115304
> View attachment 115305
> ...


7th picture need to learn that I have always took a **** back pic (only just starting to look how to do properly..) my back looks so much better to me than I can take the pic haha..


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> 7th picture need to learn that I have always took a **** back pic (only just starting to look how to do properly..) my back looks so much better to me than I can take the pic haha..


erm......ok :lol:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> erm......ok :lol:


I'm half asleep I forgot to put at the beginning just stumbled in look a great shape and on the way to very lean... lol..!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> I'm half asleep I forgot to put at the beginning just stumbled in look a great shape and on the way to very lean... lol..!


 :lol: i wasnt looking for an ego boost mate so hope it didnt come across that way :lol: just looked like you randomly started posting about your posing haha!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> :lol: i wasnt looking for an ego boost mate so hope it didnt come across that way :lol: just looked like you randomly started posting about your posing haha!


posted in my journal thn Clicked yours and seen better back pics lol and wrote my mind ha..! How are your lifts with that frame


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Looking good there mate. I got a cold last week and gorged on a few extra calories this week trying to get over it. I've Gota start practicing my posing more, its bloody harder than it looks. Well done, not long to go now.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> posted in my journal thn Clicked yours and seen better back pics lol and wrote my mind ha..! How are your lifts with that frame


well i dont deadlift...or squat...

but i bench 130kg for clean 8 reps, bent over row 120kg for 8 reps and leg press over 400kg


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking good mate!! :beer:


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

all coming together mate....forearms vascularity on the rear lat spread is crazy! superb


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

JANIKvonD said:


> all coming together mate....forearms vascularity on the rear lat spread is crazy! superb


Cheers mate. trying my best and working hard.


----------



## andwin37 (Dec 31, 2012)

*chest* and *traps* showing a sizeable improvement - since i last posted. as ever, consistent, and waiting on the next improvement. subbed.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Alright sh!tface. Hope things are still going well for u x


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Things going well. Down just over 1kg from previous pictures.

Not got much time on here in the day now as so busy (not complaining obv.)

Training is going great and switched to a push pull legs routine, so if i have to miss a session from a long days work or whatever, then it wont hurt too much.

Im only doing one cardio session a day too as been starting work before the gyms open and then no chance to get there during the day at lunch as been in cornwall most of the time or various sites.

Starting to ease up a bit now though so i can go back to two sessions a day from now on.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Latest pics then. 86kg here.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking good mate, keep it up! :beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Managed to get my first fasted a.m cardio in for the first time in about 3 weeks bar the weekends.

I did 370 cals on the cross trainer in 28 minutes and was wet with sweat (nice....  )

Dropped calories just a touch as im back in the laboratory now and not on site so things are a bit more relaxed and doing standard stuff.

Fasted cardio has made me crazy hungry though. Had one meal and am due my second now so thats a relief.

Those nicotine gum sticks will come in handy today. Not run any stims for ages now so might be an idea to re introduce some ephedrine.

Ive got t3 to hand as well, but always feel like im shrinking when i use that and get even more hungry so kind of like to avoid it.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Good day yesterday.

Started with 30mins a.m. fasted cardio. 360 cals on the cross trainer. Hammering it to get that. Try to beat me record everytime and thats it so far.

Then loads of testing at work, home for pre workout meal and then leg training.

Did about 25 sets, every one to failure cos thats how i roll

food was:

cardio

9.00am 2 breakfast waffles, 50g whey, 1 banana

12.00am 300g potato, 250g chicken, sun dried tomatoes, olive oil

3.00pm 300g potato, 250g chicken, sun dried tomatoes, olive oil

6.00pm 200g lean mince, 2 Warburton buns, lettuce, tomato, onion, burger relish, handful of potato wedges

7.00pm Train + 15 mins HIIT cardio

9.00pm 5 whole eggs, 2 muffins, blob of ketchup, salt and pepper

Supps are just caffeine, whey and nicotine gum to help with hunger.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Only just found this thread!

Looking good, hopefully the comp will go good, in good shape


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pic updates. Down another 0.5kg so sitting at 85.5kg now.



Im pretty happy with this tbh as apart from when in the gym, ive literally not even been thinking about training. That said, im still hitting it heard for about 2h15mins split over two sessions a day. Few days last week i did 3 sessions as well (beats sat on my ass on lunch break or walking around town spending money).


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Great work mate, coming down nicely and size wise still looking brilliant!

Not long now. 28th still judgement day?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Todays training:

Did back and bi's this morning after formula 1. Machine rows, lat pulldown, yates row...everything basically lol for 4 sets per exercise.

Then did 30 mins cardio and burnt 380 calories.

Just got back from another cardio session and did another 500 calories in 40 minutes.

Food has been the same, just cut out the waffles and bananas now so this morning ive had 5 whole eggs on 2 slices of toast and then 2 chicken and potato meals since. Will have chicken curry for tea tonight and probably a couple of ice cold fosters as well.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Great work mate, coming down nicely and size wise still looking brilliant!
> 
> Not long now. 28th still judgement day?


no way mate, i wont be lean enough for that show. Ive not even been trying for the past month what with work being crazy. I just had to focus on it more and make sure i had enough energy to concentrate and be able to work well so i had to up carbs.

Basically just been working very hard in the gym for a couple of times a day and then eating whenever hungry outside of the gym but making sure its pretty decent stuff with the odd treats thrown in. Had some great opportunities come up work wise so been working very hard and doing long hours plus weekend and bank holidays.

Basically im just looking to stay in good nick so i can ramp it up when the opportunity comes. I wasnt expecting to lose any weight the past two weeks but have dropped 1.5kg so v happy with that.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> no way mate, i wont be lean enough for that show. Ive not even been trying for the past month what with work being crazy. I just had to focus on it more and make sure i had enough energy to concentrate and be able to work well so i had to up carbs.
> 
> Basically just been working very hard in the gym for a couple of times a day and then eating whenever hungry outside of the gym but making sure its pretty decent stuff with the odd treats thrown in. Had some great opportunities come up work wise so been working very hard and doing long hours plus weekend and bank holidays.
> 
> Basically im just looking to stay in good nick so i can ramp it up when the opportunity comes. I wasnt expecting to lose any weight the past two weeks but have dropped 1.5kg so v happy with that.


Life comes first before this hobby so I can't blame you mate!!

I'm very similar weight...... But look fùck all like you lol.

So whatever you are doing, it's ticking along nicely :beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Life comes first before this hobby so I can't blame you mate!!
> 
> I'm very similar weight...... But look fùck all like you lol.
> 
> So whatever you are doing, it's ticking along nicely :beer:


I dont even worry about weight anymore, i used to chase the scales all the time, and once got up to 108kg....i was very smug with myself but my god did i look like complete sh.it, there was probably 10kg of water sat under my chin like a reservoir :lol:

Ignore weight, just use it as a gauge for progression. Many people cant believe what i weigh when i tell them and always seem to put me in the 16 - 17 stone category when face to face.I think its because my delts come out wide and my back looks lumpy in clothes. I quite often get "you cant be reading the scales right" :lol: , yeah, because im that thick lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Strong day today. F.uck knows why i stopped ephedrine cos its kept craving and hunger in check completely.

3 cardio sessions done, each burnt 400 cals on the cross trainer, 40 mins a session. One fasted, one after a few carbs and then one post workout.

Trained legs and arms tonight with some abb work thrown in as well.

Diet/plan for the day:

wake 6.30

40mins cardio

9.00. 66g whey

11.30. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast

12.30. 40 mins cardio

3.00pm 200g potato, 250g chicken breast

6.00pm pre workout meal: 2 buns, 1 chicken breast, lettuce, tomato, onion

Train

10.00pm 3 whole eggs, 3 whites, 1 slice of bread

As i said earlier, add stims. 50mcg t3, 18mg ephedrine for first cardio session and 18mg for training. Helped big time tbh.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Another good day. Push session tonight.

Loads of sets, 8 - 12 reps per set, then partials until my arms dont move. Doing too much to log tbh and very small rest times. This is my favourite way to train.

Diet/plan for the day:

wake 6.30

40mins cardio

9.00. 66g whey

11.30. 200g potato, 250g chicken breast

12.30. 40 mins cardio

3.00pm 200g potato, 250g chicken breast

6.00pm pre workout meal: 2 buns, 1 chicken breast, lettuce, tomato, onion

Train

10.00pm 3 whole eggs, 3 whites, 1 slice of bread

Same as yesterday. All good. Suffered with hunger majorly today. Good thing we are very busy at work to keep my mind off it.

Tomorrow im on site in plymouth. I'll need to add more carbs to the daytime chicken meals as need to be on the ball as new clients, lots of big machinery, that sort of thing. I'll up potato from 200g per meal to 300g and smash back the caffeine and ephedrine :lol:


----------



## andwin37 (Dec 31, 2012)

ten days PH mcgru. what is your weight today and what (as estimated) will it be on the day of competition?? has the prep gone to plan?? :thumbup1: seems so.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

hows ma big boy getting on?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

JANIKvonD said:


> hows ma big boy getting on?


Mcgru is all work and no play lately!


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Mcgru is all work and no play lately!


Fukin usual story then lol


----------



## andwin37 (Dec 31, 2012)

locked down it is. come back the 29th then. you will let us know the 29th. will you won't you??


----------



## ginnus21 (Oct 10, 2008)

Did you make it? I had to go at 6pm, my kids had a long day(only 3 & 5yo) so i missed The Classic class. The beginner class was early, lucky for my kids. They wont be going to the next one. Tried to keep an eye out for you, wish you luck. :thumb:

My Friend did his back in week ago and didn't make it.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Where is my bestest playground buddy? Miss u mcgru!!! X


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

*cough

Whats happening big lad?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

This dead then?


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

C.Hill said:


> This dead then?


Hes been posting on another forum. Switched his training up. Looks good by all accounts. I guess he'll be back here at some point.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Hes been posting on another forum. Switched his training up. Looks good by all accounts. I guess he'll be back here at some point.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Where is my bestest playground buddy? Miss u mcgru!!! X





R0BLET said:


> *cough
> 
> Whats happening big lad?





C.Hill said:


> This dead then?





RXQueenie said:


> Hes been posting on another forum. Switched his training up. Looks good by all accounts. I guess he'll be back here at some point.





andwin37 said:


> locked down it is. come back the 29th then. you will let us know the 29th. will you won't you??


Hi guys, Pussied out as usually...combined with crazy amount of work but thats still just an excuse as plenty of others can do both.

Currently leaning out for holiday to spain in 2 weeks and then when i get back, ill give it another crack.

Brought in a new employee at work who has taken a load off me (the dirty bitch), so thats no longer an issue. Im still pretty lean tbh, so will be able to start again roughly where i left off.

Training twice a day at the moment too plus 2 cardio sessions. Meals like this:

1. 200g potato, 250g chicken

2. 200g potato, 250g chicken

3. 200g potato, 250g chicken

4. 2 lean hambergers and 2 buns, 10 eggs whites and 250ml skimmed milk.

Thats it. And man am i hungry ALL FRICKEN DAY!!!! :lol:

Worth it though. Doing a se of photos on saturday for a comp on another forum so will be doing some glycogen depletion training and also upping water until then. Will be super compensation glcogen on friday and sat ready for photos.

So on sat i will have a good idea how long to diet for after holiday (i never gain fat on holiday, i either lose it or stays the same from all the pis.sing about in the pool all day).

Things are still good, just didnt think there was any point updating whilst i was sat in limbo.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Onwards and upwards mate.

Enjoy the holiday!! :beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Onwards and upwards mate.
> 
> Enjoy the holiday!! :beer:


I will. Craving sitting by the pool, drinking vodka at 11am and being semi drunk all day, sweating my tits off socialising with all the lovely ladies errrrr, i mean people around the pool. :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Here is how i stand for anyone interested. Shouldnt put on any fat now before and during holiday so half decent to progress when i get back:

93.7kg here.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I will. Craving sitting by the pool, drinking vodka at 11am and being semi drunk all day, sweating my tits off socialising with all the lovely ladies errrrr, i mean people around the pool. :lol:


Lol, lady boys at the pool 

Looking well mate, so I'm sure you'll get plenty of attention :beer:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, lady boys at the pool
> 
> Looking well mate, so I'm sure you'll get plenty of attention :beer:


Lol. More worried about having lots of fun and socialising tbh. I like to get everyone chatting and make big groups on hols rather than sitting individually and being grumpy like most brits are until they loosen up a bit.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Lol. More worried about having lots of fun and socialising tbh. I like to get everyone chatting and make big groups on hols rather than sitting individually and being grumpy like most brits are until they loosen up a bit.


My kinda guy, always good to meet some randoms on holiday and get them wasted


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

R0BLET said:


> My kinda guy, always good to meet some randoms on holiday and get them wasted


Yeah always better when more are involved. Mrs is shy though so i have to get chatong and bring them over and after a few 11am vodkas...everyone is chatting and organising the night out!


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

3rd picture in, almost looks like you've got your belly button pierced. Our friendship was almost over

Looking good though mate!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> 3rd picture in, almost looks like you've got your belly button pierced. Our friendship was almost over
> 
> Looking good though mate!


lol. I get an outy when leaner. Pretty happy with how i look tbh as i eat loads of crap every night and pretty much what i want. Lucky i just enjoy training loads so work the fat off/dont gain any.


----------

